# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  رشته کامپیوتر بهتر است یا فناوری اطلاعات

## sh_microsoft

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
می خواستم مطلبی را مطرح کنم که شاید ربط زیادی با موضوعات تالار نداشته باشد ولی به دلیل اینکه اکثر دوستانی که در این تالار مشغول به فعالیت هستند از مهندسین کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات هستند بهتر دونستم آن را در این تالار مطرح کنم.

به نظر شما در حال حاظر و با توجه به آینده و امکانات کشور از دو رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر (نرم افزار) و فناوری اطلاعات کدام بهتر است ؟ و چرا ؟
-          از نظر بازار کار و درآمد
-          از نظر امکانات کشور و اهمیت دولت به رشته
-          و...

با تشکر

----------


## miradli

دوستان عزیز توجه کنید در مقطع کاردانی تفاوتی به چشم نمی خورد ! البته از نظر سر فصل ها و سیلابس دروس . اگه برای کسی مدرک به تنهایی اهمیت دارد IT به دلیل جدید بودن از کلاس جدیدی برخوردار است !
در کل آی تی به زمینه شبکه و وب و تجارت الکترونیکی نزدیک است و با توجه به نو پا بودن این موضوع جا برای پیشرفت هست ! من فکر میکنم شما بیشتر به علاقه خودت نگاه کن . در کل باید اعتراف کرد در دنیا موبایل و کامپیوتر بازار گرمی دارند و برنامه نویسی یکی از پر درآمدترین مشاغل آمریکاست ! اما در ایران هنوز بازار آماده ی پذیرفت برنامه نویس به معنای واقعی نیست .

----------


## DarkSoroush

نظر من با توجه به رشته های دانشگاهیمون که کاملا منسوخ هستند و چه بسا برنامه نویسهای دانشگامون اصلا تخصصی هم نیست (زمانی که کلا فقط یک مهندسی نرمافزار داریم) و با توجه به اینکه الان شدیدا مملکت اشباح شده از همین برنامه نویسها (البته استثنا کم نیست ولی زیادم نیست) رشته it هم آینده بهتری داره و هم استاندارد تره. ولی باید همون طور که دوستمون اشاره کرد به علاقیاتت توجه کنی.

----------


## sh_microsoft

ممنون از شما دوستان عزیز که جواب دادید.
راستش را بخواهید این سوال را یکی از دوستانم از من پرسید و برای اینکه اطلاعات بیشتری کسب کنم اینجا مطرح کردم.

دوست من دانشجوی ترم دوم رشته کارشناسی کامپیوتر است. و علاقه به رشته فناوری اطلاعات دارد و با توجه به شباهت درس ها، موقعیت تغییر رشته را دارد. 
مساله اصلی آن بازارکار آن است! حال به نظر شما این کار را بکند یا همان رشته کامپیوتر بهتر است ؟

----------


## miradli

دوست عزیز همونطور که دوستمون گفتن اطلاعات داخل دانشگاه پوسیده و کم هست ! یعنی اگه با همون مهندسی نرم افزار چندتا دوره جدید بگذرونه و کمی سعی کنه که به روز بشه میتونه کار کنه اما اگه علاقه هم داره آی تی جای کار بیشتری داره .

----------


## sepehr.net

به نظر من اگه طرف علاقه داشته باشه فرقی نمیکنه که چه رشته ایی بره . اگه علاقه باشه  تو هر رشته ایی موفقه و اگر موفق باشه در امد خوبی میتونه داشته باشه. ولی اگر فقط به خاطر مدرک میخواد رشته رو عوض کنه بهش پیشنهاد میکنم که کمی بیشتر فکر کنه

----------


## khz-web1

سر فصل های IT چیه ....
چه دروسی می خونن .... تخصصی ها

----------


## html.net

فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات هم در ایران یک گرایش از کامپیوتر است.
بهتره بگیم : فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات یا نرم افزار(و یا سخت افزار)؟؟؟
من مهندسی IT رو گرفتم و الان دارم واسه ارشد تجارت الکترونیک دانشگاه شیراز می خونم.
در کل این رشته خیلی روی مدیریت، برنامه نویسی ، تجارت الکترونیکی و اینترنت فوکوس کرده و رشته های سخت افزار و نرم افزار رو شامل میشه(به طور کلی مجموعه گرایش های کامپیوتر)

فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات  دارای 6 زیر گروه است:
ICT
eCommerce
Multi media
IT
...

در ایران نباید انتظار درآمد بالا(از کار دولتی) رو در این رشته داشت با وجود اینکه تمام اداره ها ملزم به تشکیل بخش فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات  شده اند.
اما درآمد آزاد هم کم نیست(برنامه نویسی،طراحی سایت،مخابرات،شبکه و...)درآمد فعلی من از برنامه نویسی در کار دولتی حدوداً 450 هزار و آزاد حدود 2 میلیون تومان ماهیانه است.


البته خیلی خیلی خیلی به علاقه و استعداد شما بستگی داره.
(خودتون می دونید که دانشگاه فقط راه رو نشون میده.مثلا فقط در حد آشنایی یه مسئله رو براتون باز میکنه)

به امید موفقیت شما

----------


## Microsoft.net

رشته کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد زیر گروه رشته صنایع است و نگاه مدیریتی به مهندسی کامپیوتر داره ، در هر صورت نمی شه گفت کدوم بهتره و کدوم بدتر ، این شما هستید که با توجه به قابلیتهایی که دارید میتونید ارزش خودتون رو در رشته مورد نظرتون بالا ببرید وگرنه صرف داشتن مدرک از گرایش خاصی باعث ایجاد فرصت شغلی خوب و با درامد بالا برای شما نخواهد شد .

----------


## Modifier

سلام علیکم

فقط میخوام چند جمله بگم :

این که میگید توی آی تی جای کار بیشتره و مهندسی نرم افزار رو میشخ با چند تا دوره یاد گرفت ، صحبت منصفانه ای نیست.

مباحث مربوط به مهندسی نرم افزار آنقدر وسیع و گسترده هست و همین طور لذت بخش ، که واقعا جای بحثی نمیزاره.

اینو بدونید که در دنیای بیرون مهندسی نرم افزار زیر شاخه ی آی تی میباشد.

در دنیا 150 شغل زیر سایه آی تی  فراهم شده است.

کلا آی تی یک مبحث است که اکثر رشته های تحصیلی رو تحت تاثیر قرار داده.

در مباحث مهندسی نرم افزار در دانشگاه ها ، علوم پایه ایی تری رو فرا میگیرند. 

تا اونجایی که من میدونم توی دانشگاه های بیرون رشته هایی تدریس میشه که زیر شاخه آی تی هستند نه خود آی تی.

بحث بسیار و مجال کم.

موفق باشید.

یا علی.

----------


## afsharm

پیشنهاد می‌کنم IT بخوانید چون این رشته به تصوری که مدیران دولتی و عوام الناس (بابا ننه و زن و بچه و...) از کامپیوتر دارند خیلی نزدیک‌تره. مهندسی نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی به مفهوم خارجی‌اش خیلی تخصصیه و چون در ایران عزیز ما (!) اوضاع کارها خیلی تخصصی نیست نمی‌شه خیلی توش پیشرفت کرد و همیشه باید حسرت کفار آن سوی آب‌ها را خورد. در ایران هر کسی این رشته را بنا به تخیل خودش می‌شناسد نه واقعیت. به همین خاطر است که ممکن است خان دایی شما به شمایی که مهندس نرم افزار هستید بگوید که بچه ۱۲ ساله من هم کامپیوتر بلد است!! یا بعضی از دوستان فکر می‌کنند با گذراندن چند دوره می‌توانند توسعه دهنده نرم افزار شوند و یا حتی بعضی از دوستان بسیار بسیار عزیز به خودشان می‌گویند می‌رویم فلان رشته را می‌خوانیم و در کنارش برنامه نویس هم می‌شویم!!!! 
دردا و حسرتا از این اوضاع...

----------


## Modifier

> پیشنهاد می‌کنم IT بخوانید چون این رشته به تصوری که مدیران دولتی و عوام الناس (بابا ننه و زن و بچه و...) از کامپیوتر دارند خیلی نزدیک‌تره. مهندسی نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی به مفهوم خارجی‌اش خیلی تخصصیه و چون در ایران عزیز ما (!) اوضاع کارها خیلی تخصصی نیست نمی‌شه خیلی توش پیشرفت کرد و همیشه باید حسرت کفار آن سوی آب‌ها را خورد. در ایران هر کسی این رشته را بنا به تخیل خودش می‌شناسد نه واقعیت. به همین خاطر است که ممکن است خان دایی شما به شمایی که مهندس نرم افزار هستید بگوید که بچه ۱۲ ساله من هم کامپیوتر بلد است!! یا بعضی از دوستان فکر می‌کنند با گذراندن چند دوره می‌توانند توسعه دهنده نرم افزار شوند و یا حتی بعضی از دوستان بسیار بسیار عزیز به خودشان می‌گویند می‌رویم فلان رشته را می‌خوانیم و در کنارش برنامه نویس هم می‌شویم!!!! 
> دردا و حسرتا از این اوضاع...


مباحث مربوط به مهندسی نرم افزار ، همون طوری که از خودش هم معلومه ... مهندسیه ، اگر کسی بخواد کار کنه واقعا تخصصیه و خیلی شیرین ولی خیلی ها هستند که این رو نمیدونن حتی خود کسایی که تحصیل کردند تو این رشته و نظر الکی میدن و اعصاب ما رو هم خرد میکنن (تایید صحبت دوستمون)

اما آی تی همون طوری که گفتم یه مبحث کلیه که اکثر تخصص های دیگه رو تحت تاثیر قرار داده ... 

ببینید مثلا کار با نرم افزار های گرافیک و گرافیست کامپیوتری شدن جز زیر شاخه های IT هستو خیلی چیزهای دیگه ...

آی تی تو جامعه ما اسمش جا نیفتاده ،  ولی فراگیر تره.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Elham_gh

اما خودائیش هیچ کدوم رشته ای که من خوندم نیمی شه!
این رشته دیگه نیست! ریاضی گرایش کامپیوتر.
اگه بود می گفتم حتما اینو بخونین.واقعا مغز وا کن! و کاربردیست :)

----------


## lord_ahriman

سلام به همه دوستان 
منم با بعضی از دوستان موافقم
ولی چون خودم دانشجوی مهندسی نرم افزار هستم نرمافزار رو پیشنهاد می کنم
در ضمن یک مهندس نرم افزار با یک برنامه نویس (حتی از نوع حرفه ایش ) کلا فرق می کنه و نمی شه گفت که کار یک مهندس نرم افزار فقط برنامه نویسی هست

----------


## Itist82

> یک مهندس نرم افزار با یک برنامه نویس (حتی از نوع حرفه ایش ) کلا فرق می کنه و نمی شه گفت که کار یک مهندس نرم افزار فقط برنامه نویسی هست


دقیقا! کسی رو می شناسم که ارشد نرم افزار بوده و دکتری هم اگه اشتباه نکنم همین طور، منم خیلی قبولش دارم، اما اصلا بلد نیست یه برنامه ساده بنویسه! چون زمینه تحقیقاتیش کلا چیز دیگه ای بوده و توی اون هم حرف زیادی برای گفتن داره.




> پیشنهاد می‌کنم IT بخوانید چون این رشته به تصوری که مدیران دولتی و عوام الناس (بابا ننه و زن و بچه و...) از کامپیوتر دارند خیلی نزدیک‌تره. مهندسی نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی به مفهوم خارجی‌اش خیلی تخصصیه و چون در ایران عزیز ما (!) اوضاع کارها خیلی تخصصی نیست نمی‌شه خیلی توش پیشرفت کرد و همیشه باید حسرت کفار آن سوی آب‌ها را خورد.


با قسمت اول حرفتون موافقم! من خودم آی تی خوندم و همیشه به به چه چه کردن مردم رو از اسم رشته ام شنیدم! و همیشه هم خندیدم که مگه مهندسی نرم افزار چه قدر با آی تی فرق داره که این جوری می گن؟!
با بخش دومش خیلی موافق نیستم. توی همین ایران اساتید نرم افزاری زیادی داریم که مقالات علمی زیادی توی مجلات علمی دنیا دارن. البته واژه "مهندسی نرم افزار" یه معنی دیگه هم داره، اگه منظورتون رعایت اصول مهندسی نرم افزار در توسعه یه نرم افزار باشه، خوب بله، البته حتی در این صورت هم مشکل از خود "ما"ی توسعه دهنده است که مشکل داریم با کار تیمی و هزار تا مورد دیگه که اینجا جای بحث کردنش نیست.

----------


## ghezelseflou

> ممکن است خان دایی شما به شمایی که مهندس نرم افزار هستید بگوید که بچه ۱۲ ساله من هم کامپیوتر بلد است!! یا بعضی از دوستان فکر می‌کنند با گذراندن چند دوره می‌توانند توسعه دهنده نرم افزار شوند و یا حتی بعضی از دوستان بسیار بسیار عزیز به خودشان می‌گویند می‌رویم فلان رشته را می‌خوانیم و در کنارش برنامه نویس هم می‌شویم!!!! 
> دردا و حسرتا از این اوضاع...


  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
دمت گرم واقعا درکت میکنم چی داری میگی. نزدیک بود به خاطر همین قضیه از رشته تحصیلیم انصراف بدم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
واقعا حسرتا به طرز افکار عمومی....  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## Elham_gh

اما يك سئوال!!
خوداييش كار تخصصي مهندسي نرم افزار چيه؟
حالا كاري به اينور آب و اونور آب ندارم.

----------


## kiosksoft

مهندس نرم افزار :

مهندس : که به درد خیلی جاها میخوره مثلا پوز دادن , خواستگاری رفتن و کارهای شبیه اینا

نرم افزارش : اگه ویندوز یکی از فامیل ها خراب شد بری نصبش کنی!!

ضمنا خودم از این گروه هستم.

مهم برنامه نویس بودن هست !

بهتره برنامه نویس بودن در نظر بگیرید , هر رشته که باشه : ریاضی , نرمافزار , IT

----------


## Pr0grammer

> اما يك سئوال!!
> خوداييش كار تخصصي مهندسي نرم افزار چيه؟
> حالا كاري به اينور آب و اونور آب ندارم.


مهندسی نرم افزار پیشه ای است که به یاری دانش رایانه و دیگر فناوری ها و روش ها به آفریدن و نگاهداری نرم افزار رایانه ای می پردازد.

مسائل اصلی مهندسی نرم افزار تولید نرم افزار بر اساس موارد زير است:

الزامات تعیین شده 
در زمان تعیین شده 
در محدودهٔ بودجه پیش بینی شده 
کاربردهای مهندسی نرم افزار دارای ارزش های اجتماعی و اقتصادی هستند، زیرا بهره وری مردم را بالا برده، چند و چون زندگی آنان را بهتر می کنند. مردم با بهره گیری از نرم افزار، توانایی انجام کارهایی را دارند که قبل از آن برایشان شدنی نبود. نمونه های از این دست نرم افزارها عبارتند از: سامانه های توکار، نرم افزار اداری، بازی های رایانه ای، و اینترنت.

فناوری ها و خدمات مهندسی نرم افزار به کاربران برای بهبود بهره وری و کیفیت یاری میرساند. نمونه هایی از زمینه های بهبود: دادگان، زبان ها، کتابخا نه ها، الگوها، فرآیندها و ابزار. 


> مهندس نرم افزار :
>  مهندس : که به درد خیلی جاها میخوره مثلا پوز دادن , خواستگاری رفتن و کارهای شبیه اینا
>  نرم افزارش : اگه ویندوز یکی از فامیل ها خراب شد بری نصبش کنی!!
>  ضمنا خودم از این گروه هستم.
>  مهم برنامه نویس بودن هست !
>  بهتره برنامه نویس بودن در نظر بگیرید , هر رشته که باشه : ریاضی , نرمافزار , IT


اینجا یک انجمن تخصصی هستش و بحث ها و پاسخ های مربوط به اون، به طبع باید تخصصی باشه!
موفق باشید

----------


## amir1400

> دقیقا! کسی رو می شناسم که ارشد نرم افزار بوده و دکتری هم اگه اشتباه نکنم همین طور، منم خیلی قبولش دارم، اما اصلا بلد نیست یه برنامه ساده بنویسه! چون زمینه تحقیقاتیش کلا چیز دیگه ای بوده و توی اون هم حرف زیادی برای گفتن داره.


*میشه بگی این شخص که شما ازش صحبت کردی در چه زمینه ای فعالیت میکنه ؟*
ا*صلا در مقاطع بالاتر کامپیوتر در چه زمینه هایی میشه فعالیت کرد ؟*
من  میخواستم که برای ارشد یکی از گرایشهای کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنم ولی یکی از استادم
منو دو دل کرده و حرفشم این بود که در ایران تحصیل در کارشناسی ارشد چیز زیادی به آدم اضافه نمیکنه (یعنی میشه از طرق دیگه هم کسب اطلاعات کرد) و  خیلی از افراد در فوق لیسانس سواد برنامه نوشتن ندارن در واقع موفقیت در مقاطع بالاتر رو منوط به توانایی در برنامه نوشتن میدونست اما با توجه به حرفی که شما میگی زمینه های کار خیلی بیشتر از برنامه نویسی صرف  هست

----------


## el_abdollahi

چيزي كه من توي دوران دانشجوييم  با سر و كله زدن با استادا فهميدم اين هست كه هرچي مدرك تحصيلي بالاتر باشه، سطح كلاسشون هم بالاتره و از برنامه نويسي دورترن. در واقع ميشه گفت كه برنامه نويسي يه كار سطح پايين كاريه و از فوق به بالا برنامه نوشتن افت داره. در واقع اونايي هم كه با فوق كار نرم افزار ميكنن اكثرا ديدم يا تحليل گرن يا مدير پروژه. در واقع كار تخصصيشون رو ميكنن.(تحليل و الگوريتم) . البته بايد در نظر داشت كه يك تحليل گر يا مدير فني خوب بايد تجربه كد زدن هم داشته باشه(قبلا يه برنامه نويس خوب بوده باشه) و از تكنيك هاي جديد برنامه نويسي هم خبر داشته باشه تا برنامه نويسا كلاه سرش نزارن!!!

----------


## Elham_gh

> چيزي كه من توي دوران دانشجوييم  با سر و كله زدن با استادا فهميدم اين هست كه هرچي مدرك تحصيلي بالاتر باشه، سطح كلاسشون هم بالاتره و از برنامه نويسي دورترن. در واقع ميشه گفت كه برنامه نويسي يه كار سطح پايين كاريه و از فوق به بالا برنامه نوشتن افت داره. در واقع اونايي هم كه با فوق كار نرم افزار ميكنن اكثرا ديدم يا تحليل گرن يا مدير پروژه. در واقع كار تخصصيشون رو ميكنن.(تحليل و الگوريتم) . البته بايد در نظر داشت كه يك تحليل گر يا مدير فني خوب بايد تجربه كد زدن هم داشته باشه(قبلا يه برنامه نويس خوب بوده باشه) و از تكنيك هاي جديد برنامه نويسي هم خبر داشته باشه تا برنامه نويسا كلاه سرش نزارن!!!


كار مهندس نرم افزار تحليل و مديري پروژه نيست.

----------


## Elham_gh

> مهندسی نرم افزار پیشه ای است که به یاری دانش رایانه و دیگر فناوری ها و روش ها به آفریدن و نگاهداری نرم افزار رایانه ای می پردازد.
> 
> مسائل اصلی مهندسی نرم افزار تولید نرم افزار بر اساس موارد زير است:
> 
> الزامات تعیین شده 
> در زمان تعیین شده 
> در محدودهٔ بودجه پیش بینی شده 
> کاربردهای مهندسی نرم افزار دارای ارزش های اجتماعی و اقتصادی هستند، زیرا بهره وری مردم را بالا برده، چند و چون زندگی آنان را بهتر می کنند. مردم با بهره گیری از نرم افزار، توانایی انجام کارهایی را دارند که قبل از آن برایشان شدنی نبود. نمونه های از این دست نرم افزارها عبارتند از: سامانه های توکار، نرم افزار اداری، بازی های رایانه ای، و اینترنت.
> 
> ...


دوست عزيز ممنون
اما من يكسري صحبتهاي شما رو متوجه نشدم. مثل:
الزامات تعیین شده 
در زمان تعیین شده 

در كل اين كارهايي كه گفتين به نظر مهندسي نمياد.هر كس پس از كسب تجربه لازم از پسش بر مي ياد.

----------


## Elham_gh

> چيزي كه من توي دوران دانشجوييم  با سر و كله زدن با استادا فهميدم اين هست كه هرچي مدرك تحصيلي بالاتر باشه، سطح كلاسشون هم بالاتره و از برنامه نويسي دورترن. در واقع ميشه گفت كه برنامه نويسي يه كار سطح پايين كاريه و از فوق به بالا برنامه نوشتن افت داره. در واقع اونايي هم كه با فوق كار نرم افزار ميكنن اكثرا ديدم يا تحليل گرن يا مدير پروژه. در واقع كار تخصصيشون رو ميكنن.(تحليل و الگوريتم) . البته بايد در نظر داشت كه يك تحليل گر يا مدير فني خوب بايد تجربه كد زدن هم داشته باشه(قبلا يه برنامه نويس خوب بوده باشه) و از تكنيك هاي جديد برنامه نويسي هم خبر داشته باشه تا برنامه نويسا كلاه سرش نزارن!!!


دوست عزيز كي گفته برنامه نويسي سطح پايينه؟
برنامه نويسي كه ساعتي 40 هزارتومن داره كار مي كنه كارش سطح پايينه؟
اصلا كار سطح پايين يعني چي؟ اگه كسي تو چرخه نرم افزار اين كار به قول شما سطح پايينو انجام نده خروجي تيم چيه؟
اصلا مگه كسي مي تونه تا برنامه نويس خوبي نباشه وظيفه اي ديگه اي در چرخه نرم افزار رو خوب انجام بده؟
اين اصطلاح سطح پايين فقط تو ايرانه كه وجود داره

----------


## manvaputra

> رشته کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد زیر گروه رشته صنایع است


یعنی چی زیر گروه رشته صنایع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ با استناد به چی این نظریه صادر شده؟




> كار مهندس نرم افزار تحليل و مديري پروژه نيست.


اتفاقا یکی از مهمترین کاراشون می تونه همین باشه! پس این همه تجزیه و تحلیل و مخلفات می خونن برا چی؟ پس اونی که دارهMSE می خونه کارش چیه؟ کد زدن با ساعتی 40 هزار تومن؟

در مورد رشته آی تی هم باید خدمت دوستان عزیز عرض کنم فقط توی ایران اینهمه سرو صدا کرده و دهن پر کن شده ، البته منظور من این نیست که این رشته رشته خوبی نیست نه منظورم اینه که دیکه تو ایران بی دلیل اینقدر بزرگ شده و کلا به نظر من که صد البته به نظر شخصی هم بیش نیست در مقطع لیسانس در برابر مهندسیه نرم افزار حرفی برای گفتن نداره!

----------


## el_abdollahi

من هنوز هم سر حرفم هستم. اوني كه ساعتي 40 هزار تومن ميگيره در كنار برنامه نويسيش ، تحليل هم ميكنه. وگرنه چند تا if  و for كه 4000 تومن هم زيادشه....
اگر كار تحليل به خوبي انجام شده باشه و مستنداتي مثل ERD,DFD,PSPEC و STD به صورت كامل آماده شده باشند . ديگه ميشه گفت برنامه نويسي وجود نداره بلكه كد زدن وجود داره!!! ( كد زدن خيلي سطح بالاست؟)
و تبديل شبه كد به كد 40000 تومن خرجشه؟؟؟؟
ميشه بگين اون شركت كجاست؟ من هم سر بزنم.
من اطمينان دارم كه اوني كه 40000 تومن پول ميگيره كار تحليل هم انجام ميده....

----------


## Elham_gh

> یعنی چی زیر گروه رشته صنایع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ با استناد به چی این نظریه صادر شده؟
> 
> اتفاقا یکی از مهمترین کاراشون می تونه همین باشه! پس این همه تجزیه و تحلیل و مخلفات می خونن برا چی؟ پس اونی که دارهMSE می خونه کارش چیه؟ کد زدن با ساعتی 40 هزار تومن؟
> 
> در مورد رشته آی تی هم باید خدمت دوستان عزیز عرض کنم فقط توی ایران اینهمه سرو صدا کرده و دهن پر کن شده ، البته منظور من این نیست که این رشته رشته خوبی نیست نه منظورم اینه که دیکه تو ایران بی دلیل اینقدر بزرگ شده و کلا به نظر من که صد البته به نظر شخصی هم بیش نیست در مقطع لیسانس در برابر مهندسیه نرم افزار حرفی برای گفتن نداره!


سئوال منم همينه كار مهندس نرم افزار چيه؟
تحليل و مديريت پروژه رو بچه هاي صنايع مي گن تخصص ماست.و در ضمن اين دو كار نياز به درس مهندسي نداره. تمام اطلاعات كلاسيك اون تو رشته ما هم بود(رياضي گرايش كامپيوتر -كه الان اين رشته نيست).پس اون چه كاريه مربوط به خود *مهندسي* نرم افزار است؟

----------


## Elham_gh

> من هنوز هم سر حرفم هستم. اوني كه ساعتي 40 هزار تومن ميگيره در كنار برنامه نويسيش ، تحليل هم ميكنه. وگرنه چند تا if  و for كه 4000 تومن هم زيادشه....
> اگر كار تحليل به خوبي انجام شده باشه و مستنداتي مثل ERD,DFD,PSPEC و STD به صورت كامل آماده شده باشند . ديگه ميشه گفت برنامه نويسي وجود نداره بلكه كد زدن وجود داره!!! ( كد زدن خيلي سطح بالاست؟)
> و تبديل شبه كد به كد 40000 تومن خرجشه؟؟؟؟
> ميشه بگين اون شركت كجاست؟ من هم سر بزنم.
> من اطمينان دارم كه اوني كه 40000 تومن پول ميگيره كار تحليل هم انجام ميده....


خير ايشون تحليل نمي كردن و كد جاوا مي زدن.
فكر مي كنيد چند تا برنامه نويس يا حتي كد زن خوب داريم كه سرشون به تنشون بيارزه.
كد تميز با performance بالا و مستند شده؟ فكر مي كنيد برنامه نويسي خوب حتي كد زني خوب،هنر كمي است؟
به جرات ميتونم بگم تو كل سابقه كاريم شايد 2-3 نفر ديدم كه كدشون واقعا كد بوده.اولين چيزي كه به ذهنش اومده ننوشته. قابل پيگيري و پشتيباني است.

----------


## el_abdollahi

> كد تميز با performance بالا و مستند شده؟ فكر مي كنيد برنامه نويسي خوب حتي كد زني خوب،هنر كمي است؟
> به جرات ميتونم بگم تو كل سابقه كاريم شايد 2-3 نفر ديدم كه كدشون واقعا كد بوده.اولين چيزي كه به ذهنش اومده ننوشته. قابل پيگيري و پشتيباني است.


به شما توصيه ميكنم براي گرفتن جوابتون كتاب مهندسي نرم افزار از راجر اس . پرسمن ترجمه محمد مهدي سالخورده  انتشارات خراسان رو بخونيد.
اينجوري با وظايف مهندس نرم افزار آشنا ميشين .
توي اين كتاب نوشته مهندس صنايع نقش مدير سيستم رو داره و  مهندس  نرم افزار ، مدير پرو‍ژه هست...

----------


## manvaputra

> سئوال منم همينه كار مهندس نرم افزار چيه؟


بفرمایید توضیحات کامل در مورد Software Engineering :

http://www.swebok.org/ironman/pdf/SWEBOK_Guide_2004.pdf

----------


## pnustudent110

سلام به دوستان عزيز.
خدايش از همين اول حساب رشته صنايع رو جدا كنيد.
قبل از اين كه جواب  اين سوال كه هدف مهندس نرم افزار چيه  لطف كنيد اول بفرماييد هدف مهندس صنايع چيه؟؟؟؟؟
خدايش با اين سرفصل اي وزارت علوم انتظار داريد كه مثلا  اتومايسون بيماستان x رو يه مهنس صنايع مديريت كنه؟
ولي در مورد نرم افزار:
ما سالانه چند نفر پذيرش تو رشته نرم افزار داريم؟
با چه سطح علمي؟
با چه منابعي؟
با چه اساتيدي؟
به صورت لغوي مهندس نرم افزار كارش توسعه سيستم هاي نرم افزاري.
ولي خدايش شماهايي كه اينجاييد ،تو سايت برنامه نويس‌ ، حسابتون از بقيه جداست.
به دورو ورياتون نگاه كنيد .
اگه قانون و قاعده رو كنار بزاريم تو ايران همه چيز فرق ميكنه.
به نظر من هدف مهندس نرم افزار تو ايران تدريسه و يا استخدام توي اداره اي كه از سواد زير كادانيشون استفاده ميبره.
تدريس به بقيه  كه اونا هم يه مدرك بگيرن و جاي اساتيدشونو بگيرن و باز تدريس كنن.....
يه چرخه .. اين وسط هم چند نفري مثل بچه هاي سايت برنامه نويس زحمتي كشيدن و كار مثبتي واسه ملت انجام ميدن.
اين وسط اين قسمت از بچه ها بايد همه كاره باشن.
تحليل گر و برنامه نويس و گرافيست و .....

----------


## kiosksoft

جناب manvaputra




> *رشته IT در مقطع لیسانس در برابر مهندسیه نرم افزار حرفی برای گفتن نداره!*


حقا که گل گفتی .

درود بر شما

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

كاري به اينكه IT در ايران موفق هست يا نيست ندارم و اصلاً مقابسه اي رو انجام نمي دم چون از مقابسه كردن خيلي بدم مياد. اين اطلاعاتي هستش كه از طريق ارتباط با دوستانم بدست آوردم و مي تونه اشتباه باشه و اگر اشتباه هست با دليل ذكر كنيد تا من هم از اين خواب غفلت بيدار بشم:
1- IT در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد جزئي از رشته صنايع حساب ميشه.

2- رشته IT يك رشته مديريتي هستش نه مهندسي كه از تركيب چندين رشته علوم كامپيوتر، مديريت بازرگاني، مديريت مالي، صنايع و حسابداري بوجود اومده كه هر كدوم از اين رشته نيز خودشون به شاخه هاي مختلفي تقسيم بندي ميشن. مثلاً علوم كامپيوتر به رياضيات كاربردي، مهندسي نرم افزار، مهندسي سخت افزار، هوش مصنوعي و... تقسيم بندي ميشه و در مقاطع بالاتر تخصصي ميشه.

_معذرت از دوستان در ادامه صحبت ها يادم رفت كه چي بگم. پوزش._

----------


## farzaneh.sh

با سلام ..به نظر من شما باید اول تعیین کنید که بعد از اتمام درستون حالا چه ارشد و چه لیسانس چه کار می خواهید بکنید...
اگه می خواهید برنامه نویسی انجام بدین و این جور کارا به نظر من برای نشستن پای کامپیوتر و خوب و بهینه کد نوشتن حالا با هر تکنولوژی لازم نیست حتما دکتر باشید فقط کافیه علاقه داشته باشید و آپدیت باشید..حتی برای مدیر پروژه بودن هم شما باید اول یک برنامه نویس خوب باشید...و از راهکارهای جدید برنامه نویسی اطلاع داشته باشید..وگرنه مدیر پروژه خوبی نخواهید بود..
ولی اگه می خواهید کارهای تحقیقاتی رو بکنید و کلاس کاریتون بالا بره و  این جور کارا ..دانشگاه خوبه حالا چه It و چه نرم افزار...
من خودم کم آدم سراغ ندارم که با داشتن لیسانس نرم افزار به خاطر خوب بودن کارشون..اینقدر پیشرفت کردن که یک فوق لیسانس اینقدر پیشرفت نکردن...

----------


## Itist82

> كاري به اينكه IT در ايران موفق هست يا نيست ندارم و اصلاً مقابسه اي رو انجام نمي دم چون از مقابسه كردن خيلي بدم مياد. اين اطلاعاتي هستش كه از طريق ارتباط با دوستانم بدست آوردم و مي تونه اشتباه باشه و اگر اشتباه هست با دليل ذكر كنيد تا من هم از اين خواب غفلت بيدار بشم:
> 1- IT در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد جزئي از رشته صنايع حساب ميشه.
> 
> 2- رشته IT يك رشته مديريتي هستش نه مهندسي كه از تركيب چندين رشته علوم كامپيوتر، مديريت بازرگاني، مديريت مالي، صنايع و حسابداري بوجود اومده كه هر كدوم از اين رشته نيز خودشون به شاخه هاي مختلفي تقسيم بندي ميشن. مثلاً علوم كامپيوتر به رياضيات كاربردي، مهندسي نرم افزار، مهندسي سخت افزار، هوش مصنوعي و... تقسيم بندي ميشه و در مقاطع بالاتر تخصصي ميشه.
> 
> _معذرت از دوستان در ادامه صحبت ها يادم رفت كه چي بگم. پوزش._


1- رشته IT یک رشته ی میان رشته ای (مهندسی نرم افزار، صنایع و مدیریت) هست و هیچ کدوم از اینا نیست ولی هر سه تای اینا هم هست!! من خودم آی تی خوندم. نمی شه گفت جزئی از صنایعه، چون مثلا شما گرایش امنیت رو بگیرید، هزارتا موضوع مورد بحث تو این رشته هست که حتی یه دونش هم به صنایع ربط نداره
2- آی تی کاملا مهندسیه ولی با نگاه مدیریتی. .توی مقطع لیسانس فقط 9 واحد مدیریت داره. مهندس آی تی هم حرف مدیر رو می فهمه هم دید مهندسی داره. 




> جناب manvaputra
> 
> 
> 
> حقا که گل گفتی .
> 
> درود بر شما


دوست عزیز آی تی فرق زیادی با مهندسی نرم نداره، تازه از جهاتی برای کسی که برنامه نویس بخواد بشه بهتره! چون چرت و پرت هایی مثل مدار الکتریکی و کامپایلر و ریز پردازنده نداره. عوضش 4 تا درس که به آدم دید بهتری می ده داره. ایا شما به این درس ها افتخار می کنید؟! خوب می رفتید برق یا سخت افزار می خوندید! البته من معتقدم کاش به جای تاسیس آی تی مهندسی نرم رو بهتر می کردن.




> *میشه بگی این شخص که شما ازش صحبت کردی در چه زمینه ای فعالیت میکنه ؟*
> ا*صلا در مقاطع بالاتر کامپیوتر در چه زمینه هایی میشه فعالیت کرد ؟*
> من  میخواستم که برای ارشد یکی از گرایشهای کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنم ولی یکی از استادم
> منو دو دل کرده و حرفشم این بود که در ایران تحصیل در کارشناسی ارشد چیز زیادی به آدم اضافه نمیکنه (یعنی میشه از طرق دیگه هم کسب اطلاعات کرد) و  خیلی از افراد در فوق لیسانس سواد برنامه نوشتن ندارن در واقع موفقیت در مقاطع بالاتر رو منوط به توانایی در برنامه نوشتن میدونست اما با توجه به حرفی که شما میگی زمینه های کار خیلی بیشتر از برنامه نویسی صرف  هست


اون استادی که ازش حرف زدم توی تحلیل سیستم و پایگاه داده یه استاد واقعیه و توی ارشد و دکترا موضوعاتی مثل پردازش تصویر و پایگاه داده چند رسانه ای و اینا رو دنبال کرده. البته  چیزای دیگه ای هم هست روشون کار کرده و من درست نمی دونم. برنامه نویسی با تمام حساسیتش که من خودمم عاشقشم یه کار سطح لیسانسه. توی مقاطع بالا اصولا بحث یه چیز دیگه است. مثلا توی پروژه ی ارشد شما نمی تونی یه موضوع عملیاتی و پیاده سازی برداری، باید موضوعت از جنس علم باشه نه فناوری. به همین خاطر کسی که دکترا می گیره تو مایه های برنامه نویسی نیست.

----------


## saeed-kh

به نظر من تا کارشناسی هر چی بخونی فرقی نداره
اما واسه ارشد فرق میکنه.
البته آی تی هنوز تو ایران جاافتاده نیست و حتی تو تارشد هنوز منابع مشخص ودرستی واسش تعریف نشده.
هر چند آی تی یه جوری مادر دیگر گرایشهای کامپیوتر و بنیادی تر هست
اما اینجا ایران هست.و دانشگاهاش هم هیچی نداره.
الان دانشگاههای ما اینجاست و توی مثل همچین سایتهایی.که از چندین داشگاه معتبر کشور هم بروزتره.
کاش خودم یه اینترنت پرسرعت داشتم تا میتونستم 24 ساعت تو سایت باشم و استفاده کنم.
اما اینترنتشونم ....

----------


## manvaputra

> دوست عزیز آی تی فرق زیادی با مهندسی نرم نداره، تازه از جهاتی برای کسی که برنامه نویس بخواد بشه بهتره! چون چرت و پرت هایی مثل مدار الکتریکی و کامپایلر و ریز پردازنده نداره.


همون دیگه به این دروس می گی چرت و پرت چون دید آی تی داری نه مهندسی! مثلا همین درس ریز پردازنده یکی از مهم ترین دروس در زمینه کار با کنترلر های صنعتیه که کاربرد زیادی هم توی صنعت داره دوست عزیز برنامه نویسی فقط نصب دان نت و VB و چهار تا فرم سر هم کردن نیست.




> خوب می رفتید برق یا سخت افزار می خوندید!


جالبه نمی دونستم توی رشته برق کامپایلر درس می دن!

----------


## manvaputra

> لبته آی تی هنوز تو ایران جاافتاده نیست و حتی تو تارشد هنوز منابع مشخص ودرستی واسش تعریف نشده.
> هر چند آی تی یه جوری مادر دیگر گرایشهای کامپیوتر و بنیادی تر هست


دوست عزیز روی چه حسابی می گید آی تی مادر دیگر گرایشهای کامپیوتره ، اونوقت این چه مادریه که بعد از فرزنداش وارد عرصه شده!

----------


## saeed-kh

> دوست عزیز روی چه حسابی می گید آی تی مادر دیگر گرایشهای کامپیوتره ، اونوقت این چه مادریه که بعد از فرزنداش وارد عرصه شده!


اول اینکه اینجا ایرانه
دوم اینکه اینجا محیط انتزاعیه و آدم به جایی نرسیده که هنوز آگاهی لازم نسبت به همه علوم رو داشته باشه.
پس زیاد بعید به نظر نمیرسه که مارش بعد از بچش بیاد
از این لحاظ میگم مادر چون بیشتر دروس پایه و مدیریتی واسه کامپیوتر توی آی تی است.
رشته آی تی تمام گرایشهای کامپیوتر رو دور هم جمع میکنه و مدیریت میکنه.
حالا فرزند جای توسعه بیشتر داره اما برنامه ریزیشو مدیریتش دست آی تی است.
همین پروژه کارت سوخت هوشمند،در راس این پروژه آی تی است و بقیه گرایشها رو مدیریت و برنامه ریزی کرده.
البته من خودم مدرکم علوم کامپیوتر هست

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

من از اولین پست این تاپیک رو دنبال می کردم.
دوستان نظراتی دادن که نمیشه گفت کاملا صحیح یا کاملا غلطه. به نظر من به جای مقایسه میشه در مورد چیزای بهتری هم بحث کرد که لااقل منفعتی به خوانندگان تاپیک برسونه.
معمولا بحث هایی با چنین مقایسه هایی (بهتر بودن) به سرانجام نمی رسن، چون معیار خوبی رو برای مقایسه انتخاب نکردن (مثل مقایسه بین دات نت و جاوا یا سی شارپ و وی بی(
بحث های دوستانی مثل Elham_gh ، manvaputra ، el_abdollahi ، Itist_82 و ... رو اگه بدون غرض و با شناخت بیشتر از منظورشون نگاه کنی ، همه درستن ؛ 
قرار نیست هیچ چیزی (رشته ، ابزار ، انسان ، ....) کامل باشه.
در مورد بعضی از حرفای دوستان :



> چون چرت و پرت هایی مثل مدار الکتریکی و کامپایلر و ریز پردازنده نداره. عوضش 4 تا درس که به آدم دید بهتری می ده داره.


معمولا هر کسی نسبت به دروسی حساسیت داره (خود من از تمام دروس عمومی متنفرم) منتها بعضی درسا هستن که شاید هیچ وقت در عمل ازشون به طور مستقیم استفاده نکنیم ، ولی از اثراتشون به طور غیر مستقیم بهره می بریم. در مورد دروسی که اسم بردید و یه سری دیگه ، من هم در دوران دانشجویی ازشون بدم می اومد؛ ولی الان حس می کنم اینا به نحوی بهم دید دادن. شاید گزینۀ بهتر این می بود که یه سری دروس رو اختیاری می کردن تا بهتر بتونیم انتخاب کنیم (اون وقت شاید مثلا شما به جای کامپایلر یه درس مدیریتی انتخاب می کردید و من به جای اخلاق ، نظریۀ اعداد و همه خوشحال بودیم!). شاید حساسیت بعضی از دانشجو ها به برخی از دروس برگرده به منابع بد و کهنه یا اساتید کم سواد یا .... . { وگرنه منم دوست داشتم در مورد مدیریت و اقتصاد و جامعه شناسی و ریاضیات محض و ... چیزی یاد بگیرم ولی چه کنیم که عمر انسان کوتاهه و علم روز به روز تخصصی تر میشه.}



> اول اینکه اینجا ایرانه


اینقدر ایرانی بودنمون رو تو سرمون نزنید. قبول دارم که ما خیلی مشکل داریم (از هر نظر) ولی فعلا داریم تو همین ایران زندگی می کنیم (و بدم نمی یاد اگه برم تو سوئد کار و زندگی کنم) و از همین ایران آدمای بزرگی دارن می یان بیرون (همین الان). نمیشه جواب هر چیزی رو با این جمله داد که اینجا ایرانه. تغییر بنیادی به دست من و تو صورت می گیره؛ 
در مورد بحث دوستان بر سر ساعتی 40 هزار!:
Elham_gh:
درسته شاید مهندسی نرم افزار به صورت جنرال کارش تحلیل و مدیریت نباشه (لطفا در مورد معنای تحلیل کمی تساهل و تسامح به خرج بدید) ولی اون شخصی که مدیر پروژه های برنامه نویسی یا طراح یا معمار یا ... است بهترین رشته رو برای تحصیل ، همین مهندسی نرم افزار می بینه. منتها در طول تحصیل و بعد از اونه که تخصص ها جدا میشن (همۀ دانش آموختگان مهندسی نرم افزار که لزوما coder نیستن. یه سری میرن تو کار شبکه ، یه سری ادامه تحصیل میدن به قصد کار آکادمیک و تدریس و تحقیق ، یه سری امنیت نرم افزار ، متحرک سازی ، .... . منی که میخوام در آینده کارم مدیریت پروژه باشه معمولا مهندسی نرم افزار یا آی تی رو برای رشته ام انتخاب می کنم تا جغرافی. درسته ؟(
el_abdollahi: من با نظراتتون (strictly speaking) در پست 21 مخالفم؛ نمیشه اینقدر به طور کلی قضاوت کرد. همون قدر که حرف شما درسته این واقعیت هم درسته که بسیاری از دکتراها/اساتید/architect ها و ... دارن کد می نویسن و این کار رو هم دوست دارن. (لطفا اگه جوابی برای این بحث دارید از طریق پیام خصوصی در میون بذارید که آف تاپیک نکنیم(



> برنامه نویسی با تمام حساسیتش که من خودمم عاشقشم یه کار سطح لیسانسه. توی مقاطع بالا اصولا بحث یه چیز دیگه است. مثلا توی پروژه ی ارشد شما نمی تونی یه موضوع عملیاتی و پیاده سازی برداری، باید موضوعت از جنس علم باشه نه فناوری. به همین خاطر کسی که دکترا می گیره تو مایه های برنامه نویسی نیست.


به هر حال همون علم رو باید توسط فناوری پیاده سازی کرد یا نه ؟ خیلی از تز های دکترا خروجیشون یه برنامه/نرم افزاره
به هر حال من فکر می کنم یه سری مینی کل کل ها و میکرو آف تاپیک ها به دلیل عدم توضیح کافی از طرف دوستان بوده، شاید اگر به جای سه چهار خط منظورتون رو بیشتر توضیح می دادید بحث زیاد کش داده نمی شد.
پ ن : گاهی وقتی کسی به ابزار یا رشته یا .... ای حمله می کنه و شخص دیگری واکنش نشون میده خنده ام می گیره. انگار که به خودش حمله کردی. این که مهندسی نرم افزار خوبه یا بد در روند کار من تاثیری نداره؛ گاهی باید کمی آروم تر با بحث های دوستان برخورد کنیم که در نهایت باعث کدورت نشه؛ بحث خوبه ولی از اون بهتر بحث آرومه (پدر روحانی!)

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

من قانع شدم و قبول مي كنم كه در اين پست اشتباه فكر مي كردم.

----------


## Elham_gh

mehdi311ggg گرامي،
 من با بحثهاي شما كاملا موافقم.
اما گرايش صحبتهاي من در اين بحث اين بود كه بفهمم واقعا حيطه تخصص مهندسي  نرم افزار كجاست ، كه هنوزم نفهميدم.( و البته بدون هيچ جبهه گيري)
و اينكه تاكيد كنم هيچ نقشي در چرخه توليد سيستم كم اهميت و بي ارزش نيست ، حتي برنامه نويس كه در جاي خودش واقعا نقش مهمي داره. 
( البته عجيبه كه اينقدر در مقابل برنامه نويس 40 هزارتومني واكنش بود. ايشون برنامه نويس جاوا و يكي از كساني بودند كه كتابشون توسط -O'reilly چاپ شده و ابداعاتي هم داشتند . كه الان گمانم ايران هم ديگه نباشند. اما ايشون فقط برنامه نويس بودند.)

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> اما ايشون فقط برنامه نويس بودند


فکر کنم علت واکنش نشون دادن دوستان ، برداشت متفاوتشون از واژۀ "برنامه نویس" بود.
به هر حال کسی که برنامه رو داره می نویسه فکر هم می کنه، طراحی هم انجام میده (شاید حالا نه به صورت تئوری و مدون و مکتوب؛ بلکه ذهنی یا به روش خاص خودش)
وگرنه اگر در abstract ترین حالت ممکن بخوایم به برنامه نویس نگاه کنیم ،باید بگیم کسیه که یه برنامه رو که قبلا کار طراحی و تحلیل نیازمندی و.... براش انجام شده و قشنگ فاز به فاز کار رو بهش میدن (با مستندات و ...) بعد میگن اینو پیاده سازی کن. خب این چنین آدمی زیاد خفن و حرفه ای و ... نیست.
احتمالا این شخصی که می گید فراتر از یک "coder" بوده ؛ یعنی ایشون یک developer هستن
رک Coder To Developer



> اما گرايش صحبتهاي من در اين بحث اين بود كه بفهمم واقعا حيطه تخصص مهندسي نرم افزار كجاست ، كه هنوزم نفهميدم.( و البته بدون هيچ جبهه گيري)


نظر شخصی: این رشته خیلی جنراله. یعنی ما چیزی رو زیاد تخصصی یاد نگرفتیم. با 3 واحد کامپایلر ، پایگاه داده ، هوش مصنوعی ، اسمبلی ، مهندسی نرم افزار ، ... نمیشه در هیچ کدومشون متخصص (Expert) شد. این 5-4 سال ما رو آماده می کنه برای این که تصمیم بگیریم در آینده چیکاره میخوایم بشیم (حوزۀ تخصصی مون رو تعیین کنیم. وگرنه بدون یک دید کلی به این رشته که نمیشه تخصص رو انتخاب کرد). یعنی از هر گلی یه شاخه ای چیدیم تا در نهایت قادر به تصمیم گیری باشیم (بماند که خیلیا تا اخر عمر هم متوجه نمیشن و مثلا به قول یکی از دوستان مهندسی نرم افزار رو با "کامپیوتر بلد بودن بچه شون" مقایسه می کنن. حتی خیلی از فارغ ااتحصیلان این رشته هم واقعا نمی دونن باید چیکار کنن. یعنی به صورن عمومی دارن برنامه نویسی می کنن و میخوان شغلشون برنامه نویسی باشه (حالا دات نت ، جاوا ،...) ولی این شخص وجه متمایزی از بقیه نداره. چی بلدی که جدات کنه از عموم ؟ )
تازه تو مقطع کارشناسی هم در مورد خیلی از چیزا بحث نمیشه و دانشجوها اغلب ازشون بی اطلاعن:
پردازش موازی ،گرافیک و متحرک سازی (البته گرافیک کامپیوتری به صورت اختیاری هست) ،امنیت نرم افزار ،برنامه نویسی تابعی ، ... (برای یک سری در مقطع فوق لیسانس دروسی هست.)

در ادامۀ پست قبلم:
یه نکتۀ دیگه: زیاد روی مدرک و تحصیلات حساب نکنید. مطالبی که در دورۀ کارشناسی تدریس میشن اونقدر وسیع و تخصصی نیستن که خودتون نتونید جدا و خارج از دانشگاه یاد بگیرید (نمونه اش خود من که تو پیام نور خوندم و یا استاد و کلاس نداشتیم یا خیلی کم بود کلاس هامون)
بعضی از کتابای برنامه نویسی توسط کسانی نوشته شده که اصلا رشته شون این نیست. یکی از بهترین برنامه نویسایی که تو کل عمرم دیدم رشته اش سخت افزاره. بهترین برنامه نویس لینوکسی که تو عمرم باهاش کار کردم رشته اش مدیریت بازرگانی بود و از بهترین برنامه نویسای (سابق) شرکتمون که از اعضای high profile همین سایت هم هست فقط دیپلم داره! (با 30 سال سن). 

پیشنهاد یک برادر روحانی: مهم تخصصتونه. نه این که چه رشته ای دارید. برای من فرقی نمی کنه کسی آی تی خونده یا نرم افزار ، وقتی ببینم کارش رو بلده و دوست داره و هر روز update میشه ؛ اگر بخوام استخدام کنم روی ویژگی های فردیش تاکید می کنم (روحیۀ یادگیری ، کنجکاوی ، اشتیاق  ، داشتن vision، ... وگرنه کامپایلر اهو یا سیستم عامل استالینگز اونقدر سنگین نیست که یه آدم بااراده و با بهرۀ هوشی متوسط نتونه به تنهایی از پسش بربیاد (اونم با این همه اطلاعات موجود در اینترنت و کتاب ها و فروم ها و ....)

----------


## manvaputra

> اول اینکه اینجا ایرانه





> همین پروژه کارت سوخت هوشمند،در راس این پروژه آی تی است و بقیه گرایشها رو مدیریت و برنامه ریزی کرده.


گر بریزی بحر را در کوزه ای
چند گنجد قسمت یک روزه ای

توی ایران آی تی به شکل عجیبی اسم در کرده و مردم دهن بین ما هم به محض اینکه بفهمن شما آی تی خوندی شما رو پدر علم کامپیوتر و خالق هستی می دونن ولی اگه مثلا بگی مهندس نرم افزار هستی تنها چیزی که به ذهنشون میاد یه مغازه 3 در 4 متره با یه کامپیوتر که رو درشم زده رایت سی دی 100 تومن! البته من شجاعانه اعتراف می کنم منم زمانی یکی از همین جو زده ها بودم حالا چی شد بماند....






> اما گرايش صحبتهاي من در اين بحث اين بود كه بفهمم واقعا حيطه تخصص مهندسي  نرم افزار كجاست ، كه هنوزم نفهميدم.


دوست عزیز اون فایل تحقیقاتی که براتون فرستادم کامل مطالعه کردید ؟ تحقیقی بود از IEEE در مورد مهندسی نرم افزار. البته اگه دوستان IEEE رو قبول داشته باشن!

----------


## sima.beynaghi

فقط چند لحظه!
هر چند از لحاظ آكادميك ITوكامپيوتر به خصوص نرم افزار به هم نزديك هستند ولي ذات متفاوتي دارند يعني هدف و به طبع اينده ي شغلي نرم افزار با ITمتفاوت است.
البته من با اين ديدگاه كه دانشگاه هيچ فضايي را براي دانستن فراهم نميكند خيلي موافق نيستم در واقع دانشگاه فقط سر نخ ها را به دانشجو ميدهد و اين خود شخص است كه بايد انها را دنبال كند به خصوص در اين رشته ها كه با سرعت نور!در حال پيشرفت هستند.
در مورد بازار كار هم بايد گفت هر چند در كشور ما كار برايIT زياد است ولي اين به معني محدوديت براي نرم ازار نيست .اين رشته هم بسيار پر كاربرد است و بازار كار ان حد و مرز جغرافيايي ندارد.

----------


## Elham_gh

> گر بریزی بحر را در کوزه ای
> چند گنجد قسمت یک روزه ای
> 
> توی ایران آی تی به شکل عجیبی اسم در کرده و مردم دهن بین ما هم به محض اینکه بفهمن شما آی تی خوندی شما رو پدر علم کامپیوتر و خالق هستی می دونن ولی اگه مثلا بگی مهندس نرم افزار هستی تنها چیزی که به ذهنشون میاد یه مغازه 3 در 4 متره با یه کامپیوتر که رو درشم زده رایت سی دی 100 تومن! البته من شجاعانه اعتراف می کنم منم زمانی یکی از همین جو زده ها بودم حالا چی شد بماند....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز اون فایل تحقیقاتی که براتون فرستادم کامل مطالعه کردید ؟ تحقیقی بود از IEEE در مورد مهندسی نرم افزار. البته اگه دوستان IEEE رو قبول داشته باشن!


دوست عزیز manvaputra
من هیچ فایلی از شما دریافت نکردم. کجا برام فرستادین؟

----------


## manvaputra

> دوست عزیز manvaputra
> من هیچ فایلی از شما دریافت نکردم. کجا برام فرستادین؟


دوست عزیز با سلام توی همین تاپیک براتون لینکو گذاشته بودم:

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...5&postcount=30

----------


## miradli

با سلام به دوستای خوب و عزیزم

توی ایران فرهنگ استفاده از علم کمی متفاوت با دنیا هست !
یک مثال میزنم از تخصص :
{ من اگر بفهمم نان از چه ترکیبی ساخته میشه بدون دونستن مراحل کار از فردا شروع به پخت نان میکنم واصه خودم و بعد از چند روز از دیوار خونه یک پنجره باز میکنم و نان تازه دست مردم میدم ! ( با کیفیت کم و بدون تجربه و ... ) }

این سیستم بازار که تو ایران متداول هست و چاره ای جز فرهنگ سازی نیست!
اما در مورد کامپیوتر هم که این دوره ها و سی دی های آموزشی معجزه کردند ! هر روز هزاران ایرانی مهندس نرم افزار ، مهندس سخت افزار ، و .... داریم تحویل دنیا میدیم که فقط بلدند با ویندوز آهنگ گوش کنند و تو نت سرچ کنند و البته کمی هم آفیس !

خوب حالا میرسیم به علم از نوع آکادمیک ! :
هیچ وقت یادم نمیره اون روز رو که استاد سیستم عامل در مورد لینوکس هیچ اطلاعی نداشت و با دیدن لینوکسی که من ریمستر کرده بودم " شاخ " در آورده بود ! این بنده خدا چطور میتونه سیستم عامل درس بده در حالی که بجز ویندوزچیزی ندیده ؟ تازه وقتی من پیشنهاد دادم تو کلاس در مورد مینیکس یا چیزی شبیه اون بحث بشه تا بیشتر قابل فهم بشه (به جرم گستاخی و زیاده دانی و زیاده گویی) با نمره 9 از خجالت من در اومدن ! این پاداش پیشرفت تو این کشوره ! و من در طول تحصیل در دانشگاه کم پاداش نگرفتم واصه اینکه دوست داشتم پیشرفت کنم و جلو تر از کلاس حرکت کنم !
آره اینجا ایرانه و نباید خیلی از جاها بیشتر از حد بدونی ! 

این رو به جرعت میگم (( علم تو دانشگاه های ایران پوسیده )) البته من به تمام ایرانیان الاخصوص استادان دانشگاه احترام میزارم .

تو این وضعیت چه فرقی میکنه من پزشکی بخونم یا مهندسی منابع طبیعی ؟ آینده من در نهایت برنامه نویسی هست !
مگه شما آزاد هستید تا رشته انتخاب بکنید ؟

*البته میتونم بگم افرادی رو دیدم که بدون تحصیلات دانشگاهی خیلی خوب برنامه نویسی میکنن !*

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// <<<<<

خوب حالا آی تی و مهندسی نرم افزار یا ...

علوم کامپیوتر متشکل از رشته های ( علوم کامپیوتر ، مهندسی کامپیوتر ، مهندسی نرم افزار ، و ... در بیرون ایران تدریس میشه )

*علوم کامپیوتر* : مربوط به مباحث پایه و بیشتر ریاضیات و مدارهای منطقی و ... میپردازد که اقلب دروس عملی نیست . البته برنامه نویسی هم دارند اما بیشتر مطالب قدیمی هست و طول دوره لیسانس 4 سال میباشد . ( این خیلی جالب هست که رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر تو ایران چیزی شبیه به این رشته با کیفیت پایین تر هست ! )

*مهندسی کامپیوتر* : این رشته هم در طول دوره 4 ساله به لیسانس منتهی میشود و تفاوت این رشته با علوم کامپیوتر برنامه نویسی بیشتر ، عملی بودن تعداد بیشتر از دروس می باشد . ( متاسفانه از اسم این رشته در ایران برای علوم کامپیوتر استفاده میشود ! )

*مهندسی نرم افزار* : این رشته همان طور که از نام آن پیداست به برنامه نویسی و برنامه سازی اختصاص پیدا میکند که شامل طراحی الگوریتم ، آنالیز و ... و برنامه سازی بهینه ، نگهداری برنامه و البته زبانهای برنامه نویسی سی ، جاوا و دات نت و ..... طول دوره لیسانس 3 سال می باشد . ( با عرض تبریک *متخصصان داخلی* این دوره را با تکیه بر دانش *دانشمندان جوان* کشورمان در طول 1 هفته تا 6 ماه عرضه میکنند ! این دوره در ایران فقط به معرفی محیط ویژوال استودیو و ترجمه منو های آن و کمی کد نویسی قناعت دارد . )

خوب حالا چه کنیم ؟  :متفکر: 
بهترین راه فرار از میهن متمدن و بزرگمان است !
راه دوم : بعد از گذراندن دوره های دانشگاهی یا خودتان یاد بگیرید یا در یکی از این دوره های 6 ماهه شر کت کنید تا باز هم خودتان یاد بگیرید چطور از ابزار جدید استفاده کنید !

اما در مورد آی تی همان طور که گفتم بیشتر مربوط به شبکه و وب و تجارت الکترونیک میشود که وارد جزئیات نمی شم و زیر رشته ها رو نمی نویسم .
توجه کنید به دلیل درگیر بودن بسیاری از رشته ها با کامپیوتر در خیلی از رشته ها مثل الکترونیک هم برنامه نویسی تدریس میشه و این دلیل نمیشه که وابسته به مهندسی نرم افزار باشه .

بدون جبهه میگم » منهدس کامپیوتر توانایی درک سخت افزار را دارد و میتواند در یک گروه به تولید سخت افزار جدید بپردازد . مهندس نرم افزار توانایی طراحی نرم افزار از سیستم عامل و کامپایلر تا ... را دارد . تخصص رشته آی تی چیز دیگری است و این ربطی به ارزش رشته ندارد فقط علاقه است !

کسی که در رشته الکترونیک تحصیل میکند نیاز دارد برای میکرو کنترلر برنامه بنویسید اما نمی تواند کامپایلر را طراحی کند و اینجا یک مهندس کامپیوتر این را برای او فراهم میکند .
یک مهندس آی تی هم به مهندس کامپیوتر نیاز دارد ( وقتی برای وب برنامه مینویسد ، نیاز به یک محیط IDE دارد ! ) 
اینجا تخصص معنا پیدا میکند !

لطفا به تخصص هم احترام بگذارید و مرزهای تخصص را به هم نریزید . کسی که توی رشته خودش حرکت کنه یک کوه میسازه از تجربات و محکم اما کسی که همه چیز رو میدونه یک دیوار ساخته که هم کوتاه هم نازک اگرچه طول دیوار زیاد هست !

----------


## manvaputra

> *علوم کامپیوتر* : مربوط به مباحث پایه و بیشتر ریاضیات و مدارهای منطقی و ... میپردازد که اقلب دروس عملی نیست . البته برنامه نویسی هم دارند اما بیشتر مطالب قدیمی هست و طول دوره لیسانس 4 سال میباشد . ( این خیلی جالب هست که رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر تو ایران چیزی شبیه به این رشته با کیفیت پایین تر هست ! )


دوست عزیز با تشکر از توضیحات مفصلتون ، توصیه می کنم کمی در مورد رشته علوم کامپیوتر یا همون Computer science در خارج از کشور بیشتر تحقیق کنید

----------


## miradli

> دوست عزیز با تشکر از توضیحات مفصلتون ، توصیه می کنم کمی در مورد رشته علوم کامپیوتر یا همون Computer science در خارج از کشور بیشتر تحقیق کنید


 باز هم سلام و ممنون از دوست عزیزم  manvaputra 
 مطلبی که نوشتم در مورد علوم کامپیوتر طبق گفته یکی از دوستان که هند تحصیل میکنه بود ( ایشون گفته بود که علوم کامپیوتر دروس عملی کمتری داره و شهریه یک سال این رشته تو هند حدود 1200 دلار هست اما رشته های مهندسی دروس عملی بیشتر دارند و شهریه یک سال این رشته ها در دانشگاه های شهر حیدرآباد هند حدود 2500 تا 4000 دلار در سال هست ) همچنین منظور من از قدیمی بودن مطالب پرداختن به مباحث پاییه کامپیوتری بوده که اصلاح میکنم . ولی اگر اشتباه تو مقایسه با ایران بوده پوزش میطلبم . منظور بنده از : 




> *علوم کامپیوتر* : مربوط به مباحث پایه و بیشتر ریاضیات و مدارهای منطقی و ... میپردازد که اقلب دروس عملی نیست . البته برنامه نویسی هم دارند اما بیشتر مطالب قدیمی هست و طول دوره لیسانس 4 سال میباشد . ( این خیلی جالب هست که رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر تو ایران چیزی شبیه به این رشته با کیفیت پایین تر هست ! )


نبود امکانات برای برگزاری دروس عملی در ایران ( مثلا شما وارد دانشگاه آزاد میشد و با هزار امید و آرزو شهریه ترم رو پرداخت میکنی اما سر درس که میرسه و مثلا دروس تخصصی که عملی هم داره ولی هیچ وقت به کارگاه یا سایت کامپیوتر نمیری ! :خیلی عصبانی: و .... این درحالی است که شما بخاطر عنوان رشته مهندسی شهریه بیشتر و برای هر درس که عملی داره پول بیشتری پرداخت میکنی ! :ناراحت:  
در کل قصد من پرداختن به برگزاری تئوری دروس عملی در ایران بوده  ، به هر حال اگر اشتباهی در این میان بوده و علوم کامپیوتر را آن طور که هست بیان نکردم پوزش بنده را بپذیرید .

در پایان یک PDF از چارت دروس مربوط به دانشگاه جواهر لعل نهرو واقع در شهر حیدرآباد هند رو ضمیمه میکنم که حاوی چارت رشته های مختلف و کامپیوتر هست تا اگر برای کسی سوالی بود بتونه بررسی کنه و به جواب برسه . 

امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه .

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
مهم نیست کدوم رشته رو انتخاب کنید. *مهم اینه که چقدر به ضوابط انجام یک کار خوب (مهندسی) پایبند باشید.

*شما بهترین مدارج علمی رو هم که داشته باشید، اما برای استخدام پیش من بیایید و نتونید Page Life Cycle حاکم بر ASP.NET رو برام ظرف 2 دقیقه توضیح بدید، هرگز بعنوان یک برنامه نویس ASP.NET به تیم من راه پیدا نخواهید کرد.

نمونه کدی که به من نشون میدید، به من میگه که چقدر شما به ضوابط و اصول یک کار خوب پایبند هستید. وقتی من میبینم تو یک کلاس از Hungarian Naming Convention ها استفاده کردید و در کلاس دیگه ای میبینم که از Style Cop مایکروسافت طبعیت کردید، متوجه میشم که شما ضابطه ها رو میدونید، اما به اونها در طول یک پروژه پایبند نیستید.

نوشتن کد بخشی از چرخه تولید نرم افزار هستش، اما بخش مهمتر اون، نگهداری و پشتیبانی اون کد هستش. شما اون کد رو نمینویسید که خودتون تا آخر عمر ازش پشتیبانی کنید. *شما کد رو برای دیگران می نویسید.* وقتی دست خط شما در کد، بد و ناخوانا باشه، دیگه کسی قادر نیست یا بهتره بگم رغبتی برای پشتیبانی و ادامه اون کار نداره. نفر بعدی میاد و میگه "من از اول شروع کنم، سریعتر تموم میشه" و اونهم به روش خودش شروع به نوشتن میکنه.

واقعیت اینه که من بعنوان یک شرکت خصوصی به مدرک شما پول نمیدم و هرگز در مصاحبه هام نمی پرسم که "مدرکتون چیه". من تمایل دارم کسانی رو استخدام کنم که کار رو در اسرع وقت و به تمیزترین شکل ممکن (یا همون مهندسی!) برای من انجام بدن و تموم کنن. دوست ندارم ساعتها وقت صرف کنم تا به یکی از افراد تیمم بفهمونم که چرا نباید از DataSet در این شرایط استفاده کرد، یا فلان بخش از بانک اگر Denormalized بشه، بهتره.

شما هرگز این مسائل رو در دانشگاه یاد نخواهید گرفت. اونجا، فقط سرنخها به شما داده میشه، از اونجا به بعد، موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت شما، فقط به خود شما بستگی داره. اینکه چقدر در روز کتب فنی بخونید، با چه کسانی همکار بشید، در چه محیطهایی کار کنید و مهمتر از همه، *چطور یک کار رو انجام بدید* موفقیت یا عدم موفقت شما رو تضمین میکنه. پس خودتون رو از بند این چنین سوالاتی آزاد کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

از مطلب خارج شدید ، الان دیره برای جواب دادن اما کسی که می خواد سوال وپاسخ ها رو بخونه تاریخ براش فرقی نداره.من خودم در هر دو رشته خوندم اما همچی به علاقه بر می گرده در کل کارشناسی هر دو رشته خیلی نزدیک به هم هستن اما ارشد IT خیلی پر ملات تر و متفاوت تر هست و هر کی در این رشته بوده جز لذت چیزی نبرده!!!!! در مورد کار مهندس نرم افزار می تونه کارهای تحلیل نیازها و مدل سازی و طراحی معماری تا مرحله پیاده سازی باشه هر کدوم از اینها شغل هستند و کاملا مجزا و یک تخصص مهم هست داشته باشید اما اینو بد نیست بدونید یک معمار نرم افزار در ماکروسافت 140 هزار دلار حقوق می گیره اما مدیر پروژه 90 هزار دلار و کد نویس 30 هزار دلار!! یک کد نویس نیاز نیست مهندس نرم افزار باشد اما یک معمار نرم افزار باید یک مهندس نرم افزار باشد.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> اما اینو بد نیست بدونید یک معمار نرم افزار در ماکروسافت 140 هزار دلار حقوق می گیره اما مدیر پروژه 90 هزار دلار و کد نویس 30 هزار دلار!!


 :لبخند: 
اینا رو از کجا آوردی ؟

----------


## graphmax

> شما هرگز این مسائل رو در دانشگاه یاد نخواهید گرفت. اونجا، فقط سرنخها به شما داده میشه، از اونجا به بعد، موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت شما، فقط به خود شما بستگی داره. اینکه چقدر در روز کتب فنی بخونید، با چه کسانی همکار بشید، در چه محیطهایی کار کنید و مهمتر از همه، *چطور یک کار رو انجام بدید* موفقیت یا عدم موفقت شما رو تضمین میکنه. پس خودتون رو از بند این چنین سوالاتی آزاد کنید.


کاملا با صحبتهای شما موافقم.
دانشگاه یا رشته بدون کاربرد به درد نمیخوره، مثل این میمونه که کسی یه کتاب رو حفظ کنه.

----------


## moh.mon

من خودم IT میخونم ولی بدون هیچ تعصبی باید بگم که واقعا این رشته خیلی شیرین تر از کامپیوتر هست .
شایدبعضی ها بگن که این دوتا رشته با هم فرقی نداره(حداقل تو کارشناسی ) ولی در حقیقت واحد های مدیریتی که ما پاس میکنیم خیلی جالب ان .
یه چیز جالب بگم :
تازگی ها رشته ی کتابداری تو دانشگاه ما خودش رو داره با it مقایسه میکنه. تا ازشون میپرسی کتابداری چیه میگن همون it ولی یکم قسمت مدیریتیش بیشتر و قسمت کامپیوترش کمتره!!!!!!!!!
کسی دلیلش رو میدونه؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> اینا رو از کجا آوردی ؟


اینا رو روزی در یک مقاله مرتبط در مجله عصر ارتباط خوندم در آن مقاله به دستمزد شغل های مختلف IT درآمریکا پرداخته شده بود.

----------


## Felony

> من خودم IT میخونم ولی بدون هیچ تعصبی باید بگم که واقعا این رشته خیلی شیرین تر از کامپیوتر هست .


دلیل نمیشه که چون دروس این رشته برای شما جالبه برای همه این طور باشه و بگید شیرین تره ، شما عقیده ی شخصی تون رو بیان کردید و اینطوری نمیشه 2 تا رشته رو مقایسه کرد .

----------


## saman_arbaba

به نظر من مهندسی نرم افزار ریشه ای تر با مباحث برخورد می کنه ولی it گذری ازش رد میشه و بیشتر مباحث مدیریتی داره ... من که نرم افزار انتخاب کردم .. اصلا پشیمون نیسم

----------


## Reza.D

نمیدونم چرا اولین نوشته ای که در یک محیط تخصصی میخونم برام بیشتر از اینکه آموزنده باشه داره این حس رو در من ایجاد میکنه که این تاپیک اگر تا ابد هم ادامه پیدا کنه به هیچ جا نمیرسه!!!حس کل کل و رو کم کنی به خوبی دیده میشه...

چرا هیچ کس به عنوان نفر سوم از بیرون گود این دو رشته رو نگاه نمیکنه تا بتونه یه جواب منطقی بده.

----------


## Mamdos

جواب مختصر و مفیدش اینه: *بستگی به برداشت دانشگاه مورد نظر از «فناوری اطلاعات» داره.*

در دانشگاه ما فناوری اطلاعات در کنار سخت‌افزار و نرم‌افزار یکی از گرایش‌های مهندسی کامپیوتره. به قول یکی از اساتیدمون، گرایش فناوری اطلاعات در دانشکده‌ی ما با هدف تربیت مهندسان «نرم‌افزار+» طراحی شده یعنی یک نسخه‌ی کاربردی‌تر مهندسی نرم‌افزار. چارت دروس فناوری اطلاعات در دانشکده‌ی ما چند درس نظری‌تر یا کمتر کاربردی گرایش نرم‌افزار رو نداره (نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها و ماشین‌ها، کامپایلر، زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی، هوش مصنوعی، بازیابی پیشرفته‌ی اطلاعات، الکترونیک دیجیتال و آز سیستم عامل و آز مهندسی نرم‌افزار) و درس «طراحی شیءگرا» رو هم نداره (هرچند بیشترشون رو می‌شه به عنوان درس اختیاری گرفت) و در عوض چند درس نسبتاً مدیریتی (مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات، مدیریت پروژه‌های فناوری اطلاعات، برنامه‌ریزی و مدیریت استراتژیک فناوری اطلاعات، مهندسی کاربرد، تجارت الکترونیکی) به اضافه‌ی دروس مهندسی اینترنت و سیستم‌های چندرسانه‌ای رو داره.
اما تا اونجا که متوجه شده‌م چارت مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات (فا) در دانشگاه‌های دیگر فرق داره؛ گویا در دانشگاه تهران حالت شبکه‌ای‌تر داره یعنی حتی مخابرات ۱ و ۲ مهندسی برق رو هم می‌خونند (احتمالاً یه دلیلش اینه که در دانشگاه تهران دانشکده‌ی برق و کامپیوتر یکیه). در دانشگاه‌های مختلف بسته به سلیقه‌ها و تخصص‌های موجود در اعضای هیأت علمی تفاوت داره. در چارت پیشنهادی وزارت علوم دروس «مبانی مدیریت» و «هوش مصنوعی» هم هست.

در دانشگاه‌های خارجی اون طوری که من دیده‌م رشته‌ای با نام «مهندسی» فناوری اطلاعات (فا) کم وجود داره، شاید به این دلیل باشه که رشته‌های علوم کامپیوتر (Computer Science) رایج در خارج (که معادل همون مهندسی کامپیوتر در کشور ما هستند) و همچنین رشته‌های مدیریتی‌تر مثل مهندسی صنایع و MIS می‌تونن درس‌های اختیاری بیشتری بگیرن و عملاً نیازی به ایجاد یک رشته‌ی جدید نبوده. ولی در جاهایی هم که رشته‌ای با این نام یا نام مشابه دارند (مثل دانشگاه ملی سنگاپور، یا دکترای فا در دانشگاه نبراسکا-اوماها) فناوری اطلاعات یک «گرایش بین رشته‌ای» و کاربردی از علوم رایانه محسوب می‌شه، یعنی حال و هوای دروس بیشترین اشتراک رو با دروس کامپیوتری داره ولی با دید خیلی کاربردی‌تر و همچنین استفاده‌ی زیاد از رشته‌های دیگر مثل صنایع و سیستم و مدیریت و همچنین گرایش‌های مختلف کامپیوتر از قبیل مهندسی نرم‌افزار (مثل معماری و متدولوژی نرم‌افزار) و سیستم‌های چندرسانه‌ای و هوش مصنوعی و شبکه و حتی سخت‌افزار. در این حالت‌ها هدف از این رشته اینه که کسی تربیت بشه که بتونه به عنوان یک «فاکار» (IT Man) همه‌فن‌حریف در سازمان‌ها کار کنه، و به طیف وسیعی از مسائل مثل مسائل فناورانه، روندهای جدید، مدیریت و ... مسلط باشه و بتونه از برنامه‌نویسی و مهندسی نرم‌افزار گرفته تا مشاوره و مدیریت پروژه و مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات سازمان‌ها رو به عهده بگیره. با این دیدگاه این یک رشته‌ی جدیده ولی دانشکده‌های مدیریت و صنایع از قدیم رشته‌هایی با عنوان Information Systems یا MIS داشته‌اند که هدف‌شان تربیت مدیران فناوری اطلاعات بوده ولی نقطه ضعفشون معمولاً اینه که با مسائل فنی خیلی آشنا نیستند و ذهن مهندسی کافی ندارند بلکه خیلی مدیریتی‌اند و نسبت به مسائل فنی سطحی نگاه می‌کنند، و بنابراین «همه‌فن‌حریف» نیستند. الان در دانشگاه‌های خودمان هم رشته‌ها یا گرایش‌هایی با نام «مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات» مشابه چنین وضعی را دارند. اما «مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات» در دنیا و در ایران یک رشته‌ی جدید است، هنوز جاافتاده و به دقت تعریف شده نیست.
به طور کلی می‌شه گفت که در ایران رشته‌ی مهندسی (دقت کنید «مهندسی») فناوری اطلاعات (فا) همون مهندسی نرم‌افزاره (بدون مباحث نظری‌تر) به اضافه‌ی سه تا موضوع که در حد امکان در دروس گنجانده می‌شه: مدیریت فا، شبکه و چندرسانه‌ای. اما این کاملاً بستگی به برداشت دانشگاه مورد نظر داره و قابل تغییره. *اگر قصد انتخاب رشته دارید حتماً به چارت دروس دانشگاه مورد نظر نگاه کنید و غیر از این به هیچ حرفی اعتماد نکنید.* در مورد هر دانشگاهی حداکثر به حرف کسانی توجه کنید که خودشان در آن دانشگاه رشته‌ی فا (فناوری اطلاعات) را خوانده‌اند.

اما این بحث‌ها غیر از کمک برای انتخاب رشته‌ی داوطلبان کنکور، به نظرم چندان مهم نیستند و بیشتر بازی با اسم‌اند. همون‌طور که دوستان گفتند مهم مهارت‌های شماست. در سطح کارشناسی شما می‌تونید مهندسی نرم‌افزار بخونید و با خوندن دروس اضافی (حتی به عنوان درس اختیاری) توانایی‌های یک مهندس فا را هم پیدا کنید، و بالعکس. فقط کمی زحمتش بیشتره. در سطوح بالاتر هم که آزادی بیشتری در یادگیری و پژوهش وجود داره، مرزها مبهم هستند: شما ممکنه به عنوان یک دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد نرم‌افزار یا کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات در حوزه‌ی متدولوژی یا هوش مصنوعی یا شبکه یا چندرسانه‌ای کار کنید؛ بستگی به دانشکده‌ای که درش درس می‌خونید و علایق پژوهشی اساتیدتون داره. این که فا جزو صنایعه یا رایانه یا کتابداری یا ... یا اینا جزو فا هستند بستگی به منظور شما و دانشگاه مورد نظر داره و ارزش بحث کردن نداره. فقط به محتوای دروس نگاه کنید و ببینید دقیقاً چی یاد می‌دهند و به چه درد می‌خورند. اسم رشته به تنهایی چیزی رو معلوم نمی‌کنه. (همه‌ی این‌ها رو به عنوان یک دانشجوی نیم‌سال آخر کارشناسی مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات گفتم!)

----------


## moh.mon

> دلیل نمیشه که چون دروس این رشته برای شما جالبه برای همه این طور باشه و بگید شیرین تره ، شما عقیده ی شخصی تون رو بیان کردید و اینطوری نمیشه 2 تا رشته رو مقایسه کرد .


 ببخشید درسته که من عقیده ی شخصی خودم رو بیان کردم ولی این به اون معنی نیست که از رشته ی کامپیوتر بی اطلاع هستم.
باید بگم که تقریبا تمام اساتید ما کامپیوتر خوندن و از صحبت هاشون میشه یه چیز هایی در مورد این رشته فهمید.
باید بدونیم که کامپیوتر و it دوتا رشته ی کاملا جدا هستن واساسا این مقایسه اشتباه هست.
ما هیچ وقت نمیتونیم دو تا رشته رو مقایسه کنیم فقط میتونیم نظرات شخصی خودمون رو بیان کنیم.

----------


## golzar2092

ITهر چیزی که به درد مدیریت اطلاعات می خورد رادر بر می گیرد و از فناوری های روز برای ای کار استفاده می کند برای مثال در زمان اختراع کاغذ ، این کاغذ بود که به طور عمده که  آن کارهای مربوط به اطلاعات با ان انجام می شد و امروزه چو ن که فناوری روز برق وکا مپیوتر است IT از این ابزار استفاده میکند و اگردر اینده ه فناوری های جدیدی مانند نانو و کوانتوم به صورت تجاری در بیایننند IT از این ابزار استفاده خواهد کرد در It ما از هر تکنولوژی وابزاری که به طور موثر به توان ا ن به مدیریت اطلاعات پرداخت   استفاده می شود  پایان

----------


## kablayi

مثل اینکه دعوا و جدل سر IT یا نرم افزار خیلی بالا گرفته ...

فناوری اطلاعات بسیار از علم رایانه وسیع‌تر (و مبهم تر) است. این اصطلاح در دهه ۱۹۹۰ جایگزین اصطلاحات پردازش داده‌ها و سیستم‌های اطلاعات مدیریت شد که در دهه‌های ۱۹۷۰ و ۱۹۶٠ بسیار رایج بودند. فناوری اطلاعات معمولاً به تولید و پردازش و نگهداری و توزیع اطلاعات در موسسات بزرگ اشاره دارد.

دانش فناوری اطلاعات و رایانه با هم فرق می‌کنند، البته در موارد زیادی با هم اشتراک دارند. اگر مهندسی کامپیوتر را مشابه مهندسی مکانیک بگیریم، فناوری اطلاعات مشابه صنعت حمل و نقل است. در صنعت حمل و نقل، خودرو و راه‌آهن و هواپیما و کشتی داریم. همه این‌ها را مهندسان مکانیک طرح می‌کنند. در عین حال در صنعت حمل و نقل مسائل مربوط به مدیریت ناوگان و مدیریت ترافیک و تعیین استراتژی حمل و نقل در سطح شرکت و شهر و کشور مطرح است که ربط مستقیمی به مهندسی مکانیک ندارد.

پس میشه اینطور نتیجه گرفت که مهندسی نرم افزار بیشتر با زیرساخت ها سرو کار داره و IT به مدیریت و استفاده بهینه از این زیرساخت ها ارتباط داره ...

نتیجه کلی تر اینه که IT وابسته به مهندسی کامپیوتره... 

برای انتخاب رشته تحصیلی هم باید بگم بستگی به خود داوطلب و نحوه نگرش اون به بحث رایانه و مباحث جانبیه اون داره

----------


## arab_ahmad

مطمئنا رشته IT شاید بهتر باشه چون سرو صدای بیشتری داره
مهندسی کامپیوتر شاید در ایران زیاد جا نیافتاده باشه
این اشتباهه که مهندسی نرم افزار رو فقط برنامه نویسی بدونید چون ارکان اصلی بوجود اومدن رشته هایی مثل IT همین مهندسی کامپیوتر هست اما در IT چون دانشجو از هر چیز و هر جایی چیزی یاد می گیره به نظر بهتر به نظر می رسه
البته فقط در ایران!

----------


## golnouri

سلام، من دانشجوی رشته IT هستم مقطع کاردانی.
کلا تو کشورهای *جهان سوم* و *در حال توسعه* اکثر افراد در علوم های گوناگون خودشون و صاحب اندیشه و سبک می دونن. برای مثال از مظلوم ترین رشته ها میش به:
پزشکی عمومی، مهندسی کامپیوتر (تمام شاخه ها، مهمتر از همه نرم افزار)، زبان انگلیسی، روانشناسی و ... اشاره کرد.  این علوم از مشکل ترین و پر درآمد ترین رشته های کشورهای توسعه یافته هستند. اما در کشورهای جهان سوم مثلا ایران، ارزش واقعی این رشته ها رو درک نکردند.
تو کشورهایی شبیه ایران، هرکی بتون با موبایل خودش کار کن یا مثلا یه برنامه نویسی مختصری انجام بده یا در بری اوقات یه CD رو رایت کن، پیشوند مهندس رو به خودش نسبت میده. متاسفم.
گاهی هم عده ای از افراد بر این گمان هستند که با آموزش دوره های مختلف کامپیوتری دیگر به اصلاح خدای کامپیوتر می شوند و ... اما در حقیقت چنین نیست.
البته در این قسمت به این نکته نیز خاطر نشان کنم که کسب پیشوند مهندس تنها در قالب کارشناسی می باشد و افرادی که دارای مدرک کاردانی هستند به هیچ عنوان نمی توانند خود را مهندس آن را رشته بنماند.

*مهندسی IT یا نرم افزار*
به راحتی می توانم بگویم رشته مهندسی نرم افزار یا سخت افزار فرقی نمی کند بسیار مشکل تر از رشته IT می باشد. اما به هر حال رشته IT نیز زمینه ی کاری گسترده ای را در بر دارد.
می توان گفت تفاوت ها در این دو رشته زیاد نیست اما به هر حال رشته IT رشته ی نو پا و گسترده تری نسبت به رشته ی نرم افزار می باشد.

*با امید به موفقیت تمام دانشجویان کره ی زمین!*

----------


## moh.mon

ای بابا شما پارتی داشته باشی من بهت قول میدم با سیکلم میتونی net admin بزرگترین شرکت های ایران باشی.
it ، کامپیوتر ، عمران ، مکانیک، برق ، ......................... همه کشکن.

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ..
 دوستان نظرات متفاوتي داشتن خوب چون از ديدگاه هاي مختلف و با تفكرات مختلف به موضوع نگاه شده .
اما نظر شخصي خودم : 
من خودم نه رشتم IT بوده و نه كامپيوتر ... و نه كارم به اين رشته ها مربوط بود ولي به واسته علاقه اي كه به برنامه نويسي داشتم سعي كردم كنار كارم به علاقه ام هم برسم و جالب آنكه اين علاقه كارم را تحت الشعاع قرار داد و بعد چند سال يكي از ركن هاي كاريم برنامه نويسي شد.
من تاحالا 5-6 نفر را ديدم كه اصلا" رشته تحصيلي آنها به كارشون ربطي نداره ولي در كارشون خيلي موفق هستند .(برنامه نويسي)
حتي خودم ذوست و استادي داشتم كه ديپلم بود ولي برنامه نويس قابلي بود و البته برحسب علاقه .
از منظر پيدا كردن شغل: 
1- يا به دنبال فقط يه شغلي كه در اين صورت اگر پارتي داشته باشي نه مدرك مهمه نه رشته ... وفقط كمي تو عنوان شغليت تاثير ميگذاره .
2- اگه به دونبال زندگي واقعي هستي برو دنبال علاقت . عشقت. و مطمئن باش كنارش به درآمد هم ميرسي.

در كل پيگيري علاقه باعث رضايتمندي در زندگيت ميشه . هر رشته هر كار هر چه هستي در كنارش به دنبال علاقت هم باش .
 موفق باشيد .

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

به نظر من
مباحث رشته IT نسبت به مهندسی کامپوتر سبک تر هست مثلا مدارالکتریکی ندارند و ..
گرایش های کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی کامپوتر با IT مقایسه کنید

----------


## bersisa

دوستان عزیز سلام
من کارشناسیم رو در رشته کامپیوتر تمام کردم ولی برای ارشد آی تی شرکت کردم می خواستم بدونم که در صورت قبولی مثل بعضی رشته ها بعدا باید دروسی رو به عنوان پیش نیاز بگذرونم؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

بله باید بگذرونید. در یک جمله بگم من لیسانسم نرم افزار بود و فوق آی تی گرایش شبکه خوندم.باید بگم گرایش نرم افزار در ارشد وسیع هست گرایش آی تی هم وسیع هست اما دیگر گرایش های آی تی مثل امنیت یا شبکه و گرایش های کامپیوتر مثل هوش و معماری تخصصی تر هست.در لیسانس این دو رشته فرقی خیلی ندارن با این تفاوت که لیسانس ای تی گسترده تر هست و برای کسانی که می خوان مدیر پروزه بشن بهتره اما کامپیوتر فنی تر هست.در ارشد تقریبا وضع کاملا فرق داره و کلا همگی فنی هستن.

----------


## bersisa

خیلی از پاسخ کاملتون متشکرم
اما یک سوال. شما که مرحله انتخاب رشته رو پشت سر گذاشتید میشه دانشگاه ها رو از نظر سطح علمی اساتید و توجه به دانشجو رتبه بندی کنید. مثلا بعضی ها می گن امیر کبیر از شریف توی این رشته بهتره؟ نظر شما چیه؟ البته امید وارم شما خودتون امیر کبیر نباشید!
حالا سوال من اینه: شریف امیرکبیر تهران خواجه نصیر مالک اشتر شاهد و ...
لطفا رتبه بندی کنید.

----------


## bersisa

راستی دانشکاه صنعتی اصفهان هم ارشد آی تی داره؟

----------


## kratos200x

سلام خدمت دوستان. من تقریبا دو ماه دیگه کنکورمه و انشاءالله در انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه محدودیتی ندارم. اما واقعا بین انتخاب نرم افزار و IT به مشکل برخوردم و نمی خوام تصمیم گیری رو به آخرین لحظه موکول کنم . ازتون می خوام راهنماییم کنید 
اما فاکتورهایی که من میخوام :
1- از نظر علاقه من شناخت خیلی دقیق از دو رشته ندارم که بتونم بگم کدوم ها رو بیشتر دوست دارم اما در کل بیشتر اهل طراحی و دادن ایده های عالی هستم هر چند به برنامه نویسی هم علاقه دارم بخاطر همین فکر کنم فناوری اطلاعات بیشتر به سلایقم نزدیک باشه اما فاکتور مهم دوم این هست که من میخوام بعد از لیسانس از یه دانشگاه خوب ترجیحا توی کانادا یا امریکا پذیرش بگیرم و می خوام بدونم کدوم یکی از این رشته ها شانس بیشتری برای این مهم بهم میده. 
اما قسمت سوم اینه که اگر خواستم توی ایران بمونم دستم برای انتخاب شغل باز باشه و یه شغل خوب داشته باشم.
مسئله ی آخر دانشگاه هست. توی نرم افزار مسلما شریف اما توی IT چطور . کدوم دانشگاه از وجهه ی بین الملی و کیفیت بالاتری برخورداره. 
با تشکر
یاعلی

----------


## Mamdos

> سلام خدمت دوستان. من تقریبا دو ماه دیگه کنکورمه و انشاءالله در انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه محدودیتی ندارم. اما واقعا بین انتخاب نرم افزار و IT به مشکل برخوردم و نمی خوام تصمیم گیری رو به آخرین لحظه موکول کنم . ازتون می خوام راهنماییم کنید 
> اما فاکتورهایی که من میخوام :
> 1- از نظر علاقه من شناخت خیلی دقیق از دو رشته ندارم که بتونم بگم کدوم ها رو بیشتر دوست دارم اما در کل بیشتر اهل طراحی و دادن ایده های عالی هستم هر چند به برنامه نویسی هم علاقه دارم بخاطر همین فکر کنم فناوری اطلاعات بیشتر به سلایقم نزدیک باشه اما فاکتور مهم دوم این هست که من میخوام بعد از لیسانس از یه دانشگاه خوب ترجیحا توی کانادا یا امریکا پذیرش بگیرم و می خوام بدونم کدوم یکی از این رشته ها شانس بیشتری برای این مهم بهم میده. 
> اما قسمت سوم اینه که اگر خواستم توی ایران بمونم دستم برای انتخاب شغل باز باشه و یه شغل خوب داشته باشم.
> مسئله ی آخر دانشگاه هست. توی نرم افزار مسلما شریف اما توی IT چطور . کدوم دانشگاه از وجهه ی بین الملی و کیفیت بالاتری برخورداره. 
> با تشکر
> یاعلی


۱. مهندسی نرم‌افزاری که در ایران ارائه می‌شود معادل علوم کامپیوتری است که در دانشگاه‌های خارجی ارائه می‌شود، یعنی درس نظری زیاد دارد. در عوض، مهندسی فناوری اطلاعاتی که در ایران ارائه می‌شود معمولاً همان مهندسی نرم‌افزار است که برخی درس‌های نظری آن با برخی درس‌های کاربردی‌تر جایگزین شده‌اند. برای توضیح بیشتر حتماً این ارسال بنده را در برگه‌ی ۶ همین مبحث بخوانید. بنابراین اگر به ریاضیات و پژوهش دانشگاهی علاقه‌ی بیشتری دارید، مهندسی نرم‌افزار و اگر به مدیریت، تنوع و موفقیت در کار علاقه‌ی بیشتری دارید، مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات توصیه می‌شود.

۲. تا جایی که می‌دانم، احتمال پذیرش گرفتن از دانشگاه‌های خارجی بیشتر از هر چیزی به دانشگاه و معدل بستگی دارد. احتمالش هست که نرم‌افزار خوانده‌ها راحت‌تر از فناوری اطلاعات خوانده‌ها پذیرش بگیرند، اما چون این دو در یک دانشکده هستند و بیشتر درس‌هایشان مشترک است، فکر نمی‌کنم این احتمال برقرار باشد. ضمن این که کسی که فناوری اطلاعات می‌خواند می‌تواند به راحتی با گذراندن چند درس اختیاری تقریباً تمام درس‌های مهندسی نرم‌افزار را هم بگذراند. در مجموع به معدل و کارهای تحقیقاتی‌ای که کرده‌اید بستگی دارد نه به رشته. من از هر دو رشته افرادی را می‌شناسم که در دانشگاه‌های خوب آمریکا و کانادا درس می‌خوانند و معمولاً هر چه معدل بیشتری داشته‌اند دانشگاه بهتری پذیرش گرفته‌اند. البته طبیعی است که یک هر یک از این دو رشته برای پذیرش گرفتن در رشته‌هایی که درسشان را نگذرانده‌اند (مثل نظریه‌ی محاسبات (زبان‌ها و ماشین‌ها) که مهندسان فناوری اطلاعات در موردش هیچ درسی نمی‌گذرانند مگر این که اختیاری بگیرند) شانس کمتری دارند.

۳. از نظر بازار کار، به نظر من مهندس فناوری اطلاعات (فا) وضعیت بهتری دارد چون مهارت‌ها و درس‌هایی که آموخته است کاربردی‌ترند. یعنی مهندس فا می‌تواند همان کارهای مهندسی نرم‌افزار را هم انجام بدهد و بلکه بیشتر. البته بیشتر از همه چیز به خود آدم بستگی دارد ولی در شرایط مساوی، مهندس فا وضعیت بهتری دارد.

۴. از نظر انتخاب دانشگاه، مطمئناً برای پذیرش گرفتن از خارج شریف در همه‌ی رشته‌ها بهترین گزینه است. اما مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات در شریف و طبق شنیده‌ها در تهران خوب ارائه نمی‌شود و دانشگاه امیرکبیر تقریباً تنها دانشگاه تهران است که این رشته را کاملاً جدی گرفته است (در شریف استاد در این زمینه کم هست، و حتی بعضی از اساتید خواستار حذف این رشته بودند هرچند چنین اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد). این ضعف در دانشگاه‌های دیگر به جز امیرکبیر و تا حدی بهشتی، به خصوص در زمینه‌های نزدیک به مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات (در مقابل شبکه و چندرسانه‌ای - توضیحش را در همان پست که لینکش را دادم گفته‌ام) وجود دارد. یعنی شما در شریف برای پژوهش و فراگیری در زمینه‌ی شبکه مشکلی ندارید (هرچند امیرکبیر خیلی بهتر است) اما در زمینه‌ی مدیریت فا و تجارت الکترونیکی مشکل خواهید داشت چون شریف تقریباً هیچ استادی در این زمینه ندارد.
با تمام این مسائل، به نظر من مهم‌تر از وجود استاد و امکانات، جو دانشکده و همکلاسی‌ها مهم هستند. شریف جوی علمی-پژوهشی دارد که شما را به سمت یادگیری و کار جدی هل می‌دهد و همکلاسی‌های فوق‌العاده باهوش مثل المپیادی‌ها که حضورشان به شما انگیزه می‌دهد تا خودتان را بالا بکشید و از خودتان انتظار زیاد داشته باشید. به نظر من این از همه چیز مهم‌تر است. یادتان باشد که تنها چیزی که سطح علمی شما را بالا می‌برد پشتکار و علاقه‌ی خود شماست و هر کمبودی را می‌توان با انگیزه و پشتکار جبران کرد. به همین دلیل من شخصاً اگر به زمان انتخاب رشته‌ی کارشناسی برگردم دوباره مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات شریف را به عنوان رشته‌ی اول انتخاب می‌کنم.

۵. این را هم دقت کنید که این دو گرایش به همدیگر خیلی نزدیک هستند (در همان پست مورد اشاره گفتم که فرقشان در حد ۷ یا ۸ درس است که با دروس اختیاری و اضافه می‌توان آن را به دو تا چهار درس رساند) و شما در انتخاب رشته برای کارشناسی ارشد چه در ایران و چه در خارج دستتان باز خواهد بود که بدون مشکل زیاد، هر یک از این دو را انتخاب کنید. مرز بین این دو مشخص نیست و ممکن است دو نفر زمینه‌ی کار و پژوهشی‌شان دقیقاً یکی باشد ولی یک نفر رشته‌ی رسمی دانشگاهی‌اش نرم‌افزار باشد و دیگری فناوری اطلاعات.

----------


## MoAm36866513

به نظر من برای دوره لیسانس نرم افزار بخونید چون نرم افزار حالت مادر رو تو کامپیوتر داره
به هر حال ریاضیات حرف اول رو تو نرم افزار میزنه تو آی تی کمتره

----------


## mehrdad_rabbi

> ۱. مهندسی نرم‌افزاری که در ایران ارائه می‌شود معادل علوم کامپیوتری است که در دانشگاه‌های خارجی ارائه می‌شود، یعنی درس نظری زیاد دارد. در عوض، مهندسی فناوری اطلاعاتی که در ایران ارائه می‌شود معمولاً همان مهندسی نرم‌افزار است که برخی درس‌های نظری آن با برخی درس‌های کاربردی‌تر جایگزین شده‌اند. برای توضیح بیشتر حتماً این ارسال بنده را در برگه‌ی ۶ همین مبحث بخوانید. بنابراین اگر به ریاضیات و پژوهش دانشگاهی علاقه‌ی بیشتری دارید، مهندسی نرم‌افزار و اگر به مدیریت، تنوع و موفقیت در کار علاقه‌ی بیشتری دارید، مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات توصیه می‌شود.
> 
> ۲. تا جایی که می‌دانم، احتمال پذیرش گرفتن از دانشگاه‌های خارجی بیشتر از هر چیزی به دانشگاه و معدل بستگی دارد. احتمالش هست که نرم‌افزار خوانده‌ها راحت‌تر از فناوری اطلاعات خوانده‌ها پذیرش بگیرند، اما چون این دو در یک دانشکده هستند و بیشتر درس‌هایشان مشترک است، فکر نمی‌کنم این احتمال برقرار باشد. ضمن این که کسی که فناوری اطلاعات می‌خواند می‌تواند به راحتی با گذراندن چند درس اختیاری تقریباً تمام درس‌های مهندسی نرم‌افزار را هم بگذراند. در مجموع به معدل و کارهای تحقیقاتی‌ای که کرده‌اید بستگی دارد نه به رشته. من از هر دو رشته افرادی را می‌شناسم که در دانشگاه‌های خوب آمریکا و کانادا درس می‌خوانند و معمولاً هر چه معدل بیشتری داشته‌اند دانشگاه بهتری پذیرش گرفته‌اند. البته طبیعی است که یک هر یک از این دو رشته برای پذیرش گرفتن در رشته‌هایی که درسشان را نگذرانده‌اند (مثل نظریه‌ی محاسبات (زبان‌ها و ماشین‌ها) که مهندسان فناوری اطلاعات در موردش هیچ درسی نمی‌گذرانند مگر این که اختیاری بگیرند) شانس کمتری دارند.
> 
> ۳. از نظر بازار کار، به نظر من مهندس فناوری اطلاعات (فا) وضعیت بهتری دارد چون مهارت‌ها و درس‌هایی که آموخته است کاربردی‌ترند. یعنی مهندس فا می‌تواند همان کارهای مهندسی نرم‌افزار را هم انجام بدهد و بلکه بیشتر. البته بیشتر از همه چیز به خود آدم بستگی دارد ولی در شرایط مساوی، مهندس فا وضعیت بهتری دارد.
> 
> ۴. از نظر انتخاب دانشگاه، مطمئناً برای پذیرش گرفتن از خارج شریف در همه‌ی رشته‌ها بهترین گزینه است. اما مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات در شریف و طبق شنیده‌ها در تهران خوب ارائه نمی‌شود و دانشگاه امیرکبیر تقریباً تنها دانشگاه تهران است که این رشته را کاملاً جدی گرفته است (در شریف استاد در این زمینه کم هست، و حتی بعضی از اساتید خواستار حذف این رشته بودند هرچند چنین اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد). این ضعف در دانشگاه‌های دیگر به جز امیرکبیر و تا حدی بهشتی، به خصوص در زمینه‌های نزدیک به مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات (در مقابل شبکه و چندرسانه‌ای - توضیحش را در همان پست که لینکش را دادم گفته‌ام) وجود دارد. یعنی شما در شریف برای پژوهش و فراگیری در زمینه‌ی شبکه مشکلی ندارید (هرچند امیرکبیر خیلی بهتر است) اما در زمینه‌ی مدیریت فا و تجارت الکترونیکی مشکل خواهید داشت چون شریف تقریباً هیچ استادی در این زمینه ندارد.
> با تمام این مسائل، به نظر من مهم‌تر از وجود استاد و امکانات، جو دانشکده و همکلاسی‌ها مهم هستند. شریف جوی علمی-پژوهشی دارد که شما را به سمت یادگیری و کار جدی هل می‌دهد و همکلاسی‌های فوق‌العاده باهوش مثل المپیادی‌ها که حضورشان به شما انگیزه می‌دهد تا خودتان را بالا بکشید و از خودتان انتظار زیاد داشته باشید. به نظر من این از همه چیز مهم‌تر است. یادتان باشد که تنها چیزی که سطح علمی شما را بالا می‌برد پشتکار و علاقه‌ی خود شماست و هر کمبودی را می‌توان با انگیزه و پشتکار جبران کرد. به همین دلیل من شخصاً اگر به زمان انتخاب رشته‌ی کارشناسی برگردم دوباره مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات شریف را به عنوان رشته‌ی اول انتخاب می‌کنم.
> 
> ۵. این را هم دقت کنید که این دو گرایش به همدیگر خیلی نزدیک هستند (در همان پست مورد اشاره گفتم که فرقشان در حد ۷ یا ۸ درس است که با دروس اختیاری و اضافه می‌توان آن را به دو تا چهار درس رساند) و شما در انتخاب رشته برای کارشناسی ارشد چه در ایران و چه در خارج دستتان باز خواهد بود که بدون مشکل زیاد، هر یک از این دو را انتخاب کنید. مرز بین این دو مشخص نیست و ممکن است دو نفر زمینه‌ی کار و پژوهشی‌شان دقیقاً یکی باشد ولی یک نفر رشته‌ی رسمی دانشگاهی‌اش نرم‌افزار باشد و دیگری فناوری اطلاعات.


ممنون از شما دوست عزيز ولي يه سوالي هم مطرح هسنت كه در بين گرايش هاي اي تي كدام بدرد بخور تر است؟ براي مثال گرايش شبكه و امنيت اطلاعات و ايا در دانشگاه از نظر كاربردي امكاناتي براي يادگيري عملي هم وجود دارد يا فقط نظري است ؟  باتشكر

----------


## bersisa

من هم دقیقا همین سوال رو داشتم که بین گرایش های مختلف آی تی هر کدوم در چه زمینه ای فعالیت می کنه؟
مثلا کسی که مهندسی فن آوریاطلاعات می خونه اطلاعاتش زمین تا آسمون با کسی که امنیت می خونه فرق داره؟

----------


## moh.mon

> ۱. 
> 
> ۲ البته طبیعی است که یک هر یک از این دو رشته برای پذیرش گرفتن در رشته‌هایی که درسشان را نگذرانده‌اند (مثل نظریه‌ی محاسبات (زبان‌ها و ماشین‌ها) که مهندسان فناوری اطلاعات در موردش هیچ درسی نمی‌گذرانند مگر این که اختیاری بگیرند) شانس کمتری دارند.


سلام دوست عزیز.
یه مقدار اطلاعاتتون قدیمیه.
باید بگم که تو رشتهی فن آوری اطلاعات درس نظریه زبان ها یه درس اصلی هست و همه س دانشجو ها ی این رشته باید بگذرونن.
و در ضمن گرایش چند رسانه ی 2 ساله که از گرایش های فن آوری اطلاعات برداشته شده.
در حال حاضر IT این گرایش ها رو داره:
شبکه
امنیت
مدیریت سیستم های اطلاعاتی
تجارت
مهندسی IT
تو ایران بازار کار تجارت و شبکه بیشتره.
ولی تو کشور های دیگه مدیریت سیستم های اطلاعاتی و امنیت رو بورسن. در ضمن کسی که میخواد امنیت بخونه باید ریاضیش خیلی خیلی قوی باشه(این حرفم و جدی بگیرید).
ممنون.

----------


## parmidamn

سلام من دانشجوی ترم آخر کاردانی itهستم به نظر منم به علاقه تون ربط داره خداییش من از دانشگاه غیر از اچ تی ام ال و سی پلاس پلاس چیزی یاد نگرفتم فقط در حد یه آشنایی کوچک درسو باز میکننو دانشجوی بد بختو میپیچونن فرقی ندارن هردو رو باید خودت تلاش کنی یاد بگیری  :قلب:

----------


## modirmasool

سلام.
الان که دوسال از این تاپیک میگذره آیا چیزی تغییر کرده یا نه؟
ممنون.

----------


## abtin5

> سلام.
> الان که دوسال از این تاپیک میگذره آیا چیزی تغییر کرده یا نه؟
> ممنون.


دو سال كه نگزشته 2 ماه گذشته :چشمک:  كه فكر نميكنم بتونه تغيير پايه اي ايجاد كنه در اين زمينه ها. :لبخند: 

منم ميخوام برم نرم افزار :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## modirmasool

> دو سال كه نگزشته 2 ماه گذشته كه فكر نميكنم بتونه تغيير پايه اي ايجاد كنه در اين زمينه ها.
> 
> منم ميخوام برم نرم افزار


نه! پست های اول که بحث های جدی هم در اونها اومدن مال سال 87 هستن. :چشمک:

----------


## MoAm36866513

دوست عزيز شما ببينم هدفت از ادامه تحصيل چي هست؟
بار علميت در چه سطحي هست؟
به چه رشته اي علاقه داري؟
اگه هدفت فقط مدركه ك ديگه هرجا بري فرق نداري آسون ترين رو انتخاب كن و برو جلو. اگه بحث كار هست كه نرم افزار بازار خوبي داره بعدش شبكه. اگه هدفت تحصيل علوم روز و فناوري و تحقيق هست برو هوش مصنوعي اين پيشنهادات سوال اول.
اگه اطلاعات خوبي داري در سطح رشته ميتوني اميدوار ب قبولي باشي اگه نه كلا چونه نزن براي رشته.
ببين به چي علاقه داري سطح علميتم بسنج بعدش هدفت رو هم معلوم كن مي بيني نرم افزار بهتره برو همين رشته يا هر رشته ديگه اي كه مجموعا جواب داد.
آي تي بايد رتبه عالي داشته باشي ك قبولشي ولي نرم افزار يا هوش وضعيت بتري داره و بهتر ميشه قبول شد هرچند ك شركت كننده هم زياد داره
معذرت از بابت پر حرفيم

----------


## farhad nadimi

با سلام 

رشته کامپیوتر در جای خود در بازار کار و نیز در سطح جامعه مورد استفاده است و نیزطرفداران 

به خود رو داره در حالی که رشته IT نیز به نوبه خود در بازار کار و سطح جامعه مطرح است و

طرفداران خود رو داره در حالی که در مرحله نهایی باز به خود شخص و علایق اون در این زمینه

بر می گردد .                                            موفق باشید

----------


## hamedarian2009

با سلام
من تازه عضو این سایت شدم و برام این تاپیک بسیار جالب بود.دوستان نظرات خوبی دادن و هرکدومش هم درست هست.من خودم رشته it میخونم و به نظر من گستردگی این رشته بیشتر از نرم افزاره ولی نرم افزار یک علم تخصصی تر هست و نیاز به استعداد بیشتر دارد.فناوری اطلاعات ابزار کارش کامپیوتره ولی به کامپیوتر محدود نمیشه ودرهمه زمینه ها بهش نیاز هست.
با تشکر-انتخاب با خودتان

----------


## danialfx

سلام
خب همه ی پست های این تاپیک رو همین الان خوندم. 

نظرات همه ی دوستان قابل احترامه و حتما تا اندازه ای درسته چون هر کسی از دید خودش و نظر خودش به قضیه نگاه کرده. 
ولی به نظر من این تاپیک 3 تا پست بسیار ارزشمند داره که پست های 40 و 43 و 51 هستن. 
که فکر میکنم این پست ها پختگی و دید باز اقایون مهدی اصغری و مهدی موسوی رو میرسونه که فکر میکنم میتونه نتیجه خوبی برای این تاپیک باشه.

نظر شخصی بنده هم اینه که هر کسی به هر کدوم از این 2 رشته که علاقه داره باید بره. 
البته چون تو دوران کارشناسی این 2 رشته خیلی به هم نزدیکه.
 دانشجو ها باید نگاهشون به ارشد باشه و به میزان علاقه ای که مثلا به نرم افزار و هوش مصنوعی و یا شبکه و امنیت و یا مدیریت ایتی دارن بیان و رشتشون رو انتخاب کنن. 
البته مطمئنا سخته برای افرادی که تازه کنکور میدن و اطلاعاتی به این رشته ها ندارن بیان یه کدوم رو انتخاب کنن. 

در انتها به نظر من هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره که بگیم کدوم یک از این 2 رشته بهترن. مثلا بنده ایتی میخونم و علاقه شخصیم به ایتی هست. 
مطمئنا کسی تو هر کاری موفق خواهد شد که بهش علاقه داشته باشه و راهش رو پیدا کنه.

----------


## majid.it70

با سلام
راستش از شما یک راهنمایی خواستم اگه کسی بتونه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم
رشته من IT هستش و خواستم تغییر رشته بدم و بره رشته مهندسی نرم افزار من به هر دوشون علاقه دارم ولی چون حفظیاتم خوب نیست و رشته IT اکثر کتاباش حفظی هستن و الان سردر گمم و میترسم بعد پشیمون شم اگه کسی بتونه اطلاعات مفیدی در مورد این دو رشته به من بده خیلی ممنونش میشم با تشکر :افسرده:

----------


## hesamid

سلام و خسته نباشید
من الان خودم دانشجوی ترم 2 نرم افزارم ، با اینکه علاقه ی بسیاری داشتم به نرم افزار و کد نویسی ، و انتخاب رشتم برای دانشگا تماما نرم افزار بود ، ولی الان درپی انتقال رشته به آی تی هستم.
علتش هم اینه که ، من چون زیاد پیگیر کدنویسی بودم و فهمیدم چ دنیایی داره ، و آی تی رو هم که نگاه کردم دیدم خب آی تی بهتره.
اونم بدلیل اینکه نرم افزار و کدنویسی کار خشکیه، ولی کار آی تی و شبکه اینجوری نیست، درضمن میزان درامد کار شبکه هم قابل مقایسه نیست با کدنویسی.
البته ناگفته نمونه ، که تو ایران حتی تو دانشگاه خوبش ، وقتی میای بیرون ، با زمانی که رفتی هیچ فرقی نداری، صفر مطلق ، هیچی بآدم یاد نمیدن، .پس زیاد مهم نیست چرشته ای باشیم اصن.
واقعیتی انکار ناپذیر....
موفق باشید

----------


## kazem235

نه دوست عزیز کم لطفیه اگه بگیم تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد ادم نمیدند.من اساتیدی دیدم و داشتم تو دانشگاهمون که تا چیزی را به زور تو کلت نمی کرد ول کن نبود.حتی اساتیدی داشتم که دروس کنکوری رو تدریس میکردن،اما انقدر خو ب تدریس میکردن که همه چیز رو میفهمیدی. حتی تو  درس مدار منطقی استاد جزوه نمی گفت جوری درس میداد که به بیش از یه پاورقی بیشتر نیاز به نوشتن نداشتیم.
خلاصه دانشگاه داریم تا دانشگاه.استاد داریم تا استاد.دانشجو داریم تا دانشجو.

----------


## wolfofnight

سلام دوستان .
بنده می خواستم یه سوال ازتون بپرسم .
من می خوام در آینده در رشته یه مهندسی نرم افزار فعالیت کنم می خواستم از اساتید محترم که خودشون تو این کار هستن بپرسم در حال حاضر وضعیت بازار کار در ایران به چه صورت؟
. می خواستم بدونم پنج ساله دیگه این رشته رو کجا می بینن.
در ضمن بنده یه سواا دیگه هم داشتم .
اگه کسی بخواد در اینده یک هکر یا یک مهندس معکوس بشه باید به همین رشته بیاد ؟
اگه نه پس کدوم رشته باید بره ؟
در ضمن اگه میشه دانشگاه های بر تر این رشته رو معرفی کنین و بگین وضعیت رتبه باد به چه صورت باشه .
از توجهتون سپاس گزارم .

----------


## afshin9032

> رشته کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد زیر گروه رشته صنایع است و نگاه مدیریتی به مهندسی کامپیوتر داره ، در هر صورت نمی شه گفت کدوم بهتره و کدوم بدتر ، این شما هستید که با توجه به قابلیتهایی که دارید میتونید ارزش خودتون رو در رشته مورد نظرتون بالا ببرید وگرنه صرف داشتن مدرک از گرایش خاصی باعث ایجاد فرصت شغلی خوب و با درامد بالا برای شما نخواهد شد .


اشتباه بیان کردید .
زیر رشته فنی و مهندسی می باشد .

----------


## javadjn

سلام
دوستان خواهشا راهنمایی بفرمایید
با صرف نظر از علاقه،از بین برنامه نویسی وب،برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ و شبکه،الآن کدوم تو بورسه  که بری دنبالش و درباره آینده چطور؟
اگه بحث علاقه باشه،من به همشون علاقه دارم  ولی میخوام با توجه به نیاز الان و آینده برم دنبالشون.
با تشکر

----------


## mehdi_azimi

سلام
بنده فعلا وقتم نشده که رشتمو انتخاب کنم
من فعلا در حال تحصیلم در اول دبیرستان
سال بعد میخام رشتمو انتخاب کنم
خیلی علاقه دارم به رشته کامپیوتر و بعدا فهمیدم رشته کامپیوتر به 4 بخش (اگه اشتباه نکنم) تقسیم میشه و باید بین این 4 بخشه یکی رو انتخاب کرد
1 ساعت میشه دارم این مطالب شمارو میخونم.....
میخواستم کمکم کنید تا بتونم یکی رو انتخاب کنم....
استعداد های فعلی: کدنویسی، طراحی وبسایت و چت روم (با کار های گرافیکی)، کار با فتوشاپ .

لطفا جواب بدید.

----------


## Mori Bone

> سلام
> بنده فعلا وقتم نشده که رشتمو انتخاب کنم
> من فعلا در حال تحصیلم در اول دبیرستان
> سال بعد میخام رشتمو انتخاب کنم
> خیلی علاقه دارم به رشته کامپیوتر و بعدا فهمیدم رشته کامپیوتر به 4 بخش (اگه اشتباه نکنم) تقسیم میشه و باید بین این 4 بخشه یکی رو انتخاب کرد
> 1 ساعت میشه دارم این مطالب شمارو میخونم.....
> میخواستم کمکم کنید تا بتونم یکی رو انتخاب کنم....
> استعداد های فعلی: کدنویسی، طراحی وبسایت و چت روم (با کار های گرافیکی)، کار با فتوشاپ .
> 
> لطفا جواب بدید.


عزیزم تاریخ تائیک رو مشاهده کردید که پست جدید ارسال می کنید. لطفا تاپیک های قدیمی رو بالا نیارید دوستان :عصبانی:

----------


## Mehrani70

سلام به جای اینهمه بحث بهتره که مباحثو مهندسی ببرین جلو نه مدیریتی! این سایت برنامه نویسه هااااااا. :تشویق:

----------


## duduk889

بزرگواران الان بعد این چند سال و با توجه به اینکه دوشنبه هم اخرین مهلت ثبت نام در دانشگاه علمی کاربردیه چند تا پرسش داشتم:
1-ایا رشته ی (کاردانی فنی نرم افزار-برنامه سازی کامپیوتری) همون گرایش نرم افزاریه که دوستان تو این تایپیک قبلا گفتند؟
2-با توجه به وضعیت الان ایران کدوم یکی از این  رشته ها بعد 2 سال بازار کار بهتری داره(فقط یک رشته بگویید)؟یا حتی الان؟
1-کاردانی فنی نرم افزار-برنامه سازی کامپیوتری
2-کاردانی فنی ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات(ict)
3-کاردانی فنی فناوری ارتباطات و اطلاعات(ICT)
4-کاردانی فنی بازی سازی رایانه ای
5-کاردانی فنی شبکه های کامپیوتری 
6-کاردانی فنی بازی سازی رایانه ای
7-انیمیشن سازی
توضیح اینکه بنده به هیچ وجه به کارهای سخت افزاری کامپیوتری علاقه ای ندارم و بیشتر نرم افزاری دوست دارم.از مساعل برق و اینام بدم میاد. و دوم اینکه ریاضیاتم از اول ضعیف بود ولی نرم افزارها رو زود یاد میگیرم همه نرم افزارها از نرم افزارهای کار با صدا بگیر تا نرم ازفارهای گرافیکی و انیمیشن سازی.اما برنامه نو.یسی تا حالا نکردم ولی محیطشو دیدم بدک نیست فک کنم علاقمند میشم بهش کمکم.دیپلم خودم تجربی بوده ولی به زور رفتم به این رشته از اول ازش متنفر بودم الانم 30 سالمه و دوباره بیکار شدم.

----------


## sustain

> دوستان عزیز توجه کنید در مقطع کاردانی تفاوتی به چشم نمی خورد ! البته از نظر سر فصل ها و سیلابس دروس . اگه برای کسی مدرک به تنهایی اهمیت دارد IT به دلیل جدید بودن از کلاس جدیدی برخوردار است !
> در کل آی تی به زمینه شبکه و وب و تجارت الکترونیکی نزدیک است و با توجه به نو پا بودن این موضوع جا برای پیشرفت هست ! من فکر میکنم شما بیشتر به علاقه خودت نگاه کن . در کل باید اعتراف کرد در دنیا موبایل و کامپیوتر بازار گرمی دارند و برنامه نویسی یکی از پر درآمدترین مشاغل آمریکاست ! اما در ایران هنوز بازار آماده ی پذیرفت برنامه نویس به معنای واقعی نیست .









با سلام..
یه سوال داشتم درمورد رشته تجارت الکترونیک (کارشناسی) این رشته تا چه حد به برنامه نوبسی تحت وب شباهت داره؟  ممونم میشم اگر اطلاعی دارید راهنمایی کنید

----------


## vector1

برای ادامه تحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد خارج ایران داشتن کارشناسی it بهتره یا نرم افزار؟

----------


## milad.programmer

> برای ادامه تحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد خارج ایران داشتن کارشناسی it بهتره یا نرم افزار؟


این دقیقا سوال منم هست اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D8%AF%DB%8C

----------

